# Vita (un pò) avvelenata



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

*Vita (un pò) avvelenata*

Sarò breve.
Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
Nasce nostra figlia.
Tutto bene? Ovviamente no.
A un certo punto scopro che mia moglie ha avuto l'amante venticinquenne (più giovane di oltre dieci anni, quindi).
Scopro che si è scopata lo stronzo mentre stavamo preparando il matrimonio.
Dubito, addirittura, che nostra figlia sia mia (mi organizzo anche per fare il dna, poi abbandono l'idea perchè, fortunamente, è identica a me).
Scopro che probabilmente hanno pure scopato mentre mia moglie era incinta un mese prima di sposarsi.
Appena lo so, ovviamente, impazzisco, esco di testa, tuoni e fulmini.
Incontro pure il venticinquenne che per poco non ammazzo di botte (mi trattengo) che mi dice di essere innamorato di mia moglie.
Vi tralascio le successive dichiarazioni d'amore di mia moglie "ho sbagliato", "sei tu l'uomo che ho scelto", "non lo rivedrò più"
La prima idea è quella di mollarla istantaneamente, poi però vengo più a miti consigli e si decide di ricominciare anche perchè con una figlia, stupenda, sarebbe stato difficile fare diversamente.
E' passato del tempo, tre anni circa.
ora: e' tutto come prima? No.
Amo mia moglie? Si ma non più come prima .
Ho fiducia in lei? No.

Da poco abbiamo riparlato di questa "cosa" e lei nei ha parlato - e questo mi ha fatto incazzare di brutto - con un tono da "domani probabilmente piove, o forse no" dicendomi che per lei è una cosa archviata.
Per me non lo è affatto.
Il punto è che sono ancora pieno di rabbia ed incazzato nero. 
Da allora mi capita di avere esplosioni di rabbia per le cose più idiote (non trovo parcheggio, sono in ritardo, dimentico il portafoglio a casa).
Ci penso ancora.
Non riesco a capacitarmi che mentre stavo organizzando il matrimonio mia moglie pensava a quel bastardo.
Solo a scrivere queste parole mi tremano le mani
Lo ammetto: ho anche voglia di vendicarmi e farmi una scopata liberatrice.
Quando faccio l'amore con lei non posso fare a meno di pensarla con quell'altro.
Quando sento una canzone d'amore non penso a noi due, ma a loro due (lo so, questo è patetico).
Non riesco nemmeno a parlarne con un amico o un'amica.
Ovviamente non è sempre così. Ma talvolta si.
A volte la rabbia mi sale e quando sono bravo la butto subito giù.
In conclusione sono pieno zeppo di veleno.
Vorrei liberarmene perchè penso di avvelenarmi la vita, ma non so da dove iniziare.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2012)

Ciao e benvenuto.

Tre anni possono essere tanti e possono essere pochi. 
Comprendo molto bene i tuoi scatti di rabbia per i piccoli contrattempi (anche se per motivi completamente diversi dai tuoi, l'altro giorno ho frullato la chiavetta USB del pc dalla finestra).

Consigli ? Ad avercene. Sicuramente l'apparente "calma" di tua moglie non aiuta, ma, ricordando storie lette qui, sembra essere una costante quella della minimizzazione, e quindi caro Kgb (fico il nickname) credo tanto che questa cosa, volente o nolente, te la devi sbobbare tutta da solo.

La scopata liberatrice ? E' un terno al lotto, ti può fare più male che bene, oppure rimettere in pace col mondo, ma è un lancio di monetina, può essere testa o essere croce. Te la senti di correre il rischio ? 

Un piccolissimo consiglio però mi sento di dartelo: i tuoi scatti di rabbia la spiazzano, può essere che lei veramente non capisca perchè dopo tre anni tu non abbia elaborato il tutto. Fai una cosa, spiazza lei. Gli scatti di rabbia, e i momenti di sconforto, sbobbateli da solo. Che lei veda una montagna, una roccia. Ora magari non è disposta a parlare di quella cosa con te perchè ti vede troppo emotivo.


----------



## Leda (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Mannaggia, ci vorrebbe Tebe qui (se hai pazienza, tra qualche giorno rientra dalle ferie ).
Intanto benvenuto! Hai fatto bene a sfogarti, siamo qui apposta 
Tua moglie ti ha mai spiegato le ragioni del suo tradimento? Che so, magari non dà un'importanza particolare alla fedeltà sessuale oppure era un momento di estremo stress emotivo per tutti i cambiamenti che stavano per realizzarsi...
Ne avete parlato e sviscerato bene l'argomento o vi siete affrettati a metterci una pietra sopra? 
Quanto tempo è andata avanti la sua relazione con il 25enne? 
Lei come si comporta con te ora?
Così cerchiamo bene di comprendere la cornice dell'avvenimento e il tuo malessere che perdura ormai da tanto...


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto!

mi spiace...brutta storia! 
....concordo con quello che ti hanno già detto Leda e Tubarao!

Sfogati qui con noi! magari riesci a buttare fuori un po' di questo veleno!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Agosto 2012)

*Respira*



kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Sono un po' di corsa e mi tocca citarti una frase per spiegarti il mio pensiero:

Siediti sulla sponda del fiume e attendi il nemico che passa


Così consiglia un proverbio cinese di affrontare chi ci è ostile o ci ha ferito.

Abbandonare la rabbia calda, quella che fa dire e fare troppo, aspettando che la vita fornisca l'occasione di agire.

Ciao blu


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Nel neretto sta il succo di tutto il tuo discorso.
Sei stato tradito in un modo che è difficile da digerire. Hai deciso di superare soprattutto per il bene di tua figlia, ma le decisioni della testa spesso non coincidono con quelle del cuore. E quindi hai ancora tutto sullo stomaco, segno che forse la tua non è stata la decisione più giusta, quella che ti appartiene.

Quando io ho capito di non poter superare il tradimento, ho staccato la spina e ho cominciato a farmi una vita parallela. Questa strada, discutibile se vuoi, mi ha portato a comprendere, due anni e mezzo dopo la scoperta, che non avevo superato proprio niente. E nonostante due figli, stupendi anche i miei, ho lasciato mio marito.
Non voglio esortarti a fare la stessa cosa. Ma farti riflettere sul fatto che se si decide di percorrere una strada e questa strada comporta un sacrificio superiore alle nostre umane possibilità, o si cambia strada, o ci si prepara a vivere una vita di compromessi e ad ingoiare il veleno. Non c'è altra soluzione.


----------



## erab (14 Agosto 2012)

Lascia stare ripicche e vendette, non ti faranno stare meglio.
Ami tua figlia.
Ami un po meno (o in modo diverso) tua moglie.
Ma non ami te stesso.
Capisco che diventando padre tutto passa in secondo piano ma la logica è la stessa
delle situazioni di emergenza in aereo, prima di mettere la maschera ad ossigeno alla bambina 
devi metterla tu.
So che il primo pensiero è tua figlia ma non credi che prima o poi anche lei sentirà gli effetti di
questo tuo stato d'animo?
Che siano passati tre anni o tre giorni non importa, prendi tua moglie da parte, dille quello che provi, che ora 
hai bisogno che lei e la famiglia passino in secondo piano e fai tutto quello che è necessario per ri-innamorarti 
di te stesso.


----------



## Leda (14 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Lascia stare ripicche e vendette, non ti faranno stare meglio.
> Ami tua figlia.
> Ami un po meno (o in modo diverso) tua moglie.
> Ma non ami te stesso.
> ...


Quotato e approvato :up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


mancano particolari che a me sembrano importanti: 
intanto c'è un probabilmente di troppo , in secondo luogo non capisco l'entità del tradimento, se era una relazione o se abbia ceduto al ragazzo tanto innamorato di lei da avvolgerla e stordirla (non la sto giustificando).come lo hai scoperto? lei ha negato o ha confessato tutto come una liberazione?
nel caso lei abbia preso un grosso abbaglio momentaneo del quale ti avesse  parlato con sincerità
 al momento in cui hai deciso di perdonare non avrebbe avuto più senso covare veleno .
se lei si è comportata con metodo e vigliaccheria è un altro paio di maniche e presupposto pessimo per proseguire una convivenza serena.
"la scopata liberatoria" è un po' un sistema puerile per sdoganare un quarto d'ora di egoismo liberatorio che però non ha senso e soprattutto non risolve ma complica.


----------



## Kid (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Che brutta storia amico...

Ti assicuro che non è da me ma... forse hai accettato l'inaccettabile. 

E ne so qualcosa, credimi...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

Cosa ti trattiene dal farti una scopata liberatrice?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


hai deciso di restare...quindi devi fidarti di lei...
so benissimo quanto sia difficile...ma non hai altro fa fare
non esistono antidoti..
esisite solo la forza di rialzarsi e proseguire il cammino....inizialmente si zoppica...ci si sente sperduti...è normale..
ma se è quella la strada che vuoi prendere..
altrimenti puoi sempre voltarti e tornare indietro da solo...ma non credo sia quello che tu voglia...
svuota la mente e ricomincia...ci siete solo tu e lei..l'altro è "archiviato"..non c'è più...o meglio esiste solo nei "tuoi pensieri"
caccialo via..alleggerisciti...tutto puo tornare come prima..


----------



## Kid (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cosa ti trattiene dal farti una scopata liberatrice?


Forse perchè si rende conto che non servirebbe ad un chez, credo.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse perchè si rende conto che non servirebbe ad un chez, credo.




chi lo dice .....
a ultimo mi sembra sia servito.....


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Provo a rispondere a tutti.
innanzitutto grazie. Non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno. Mi sento un pò strano a farlo qui. Però è terapeutico
_ 
“Fai una cosa, spiazza lei. Gli scatti di rabbia, e i momenti di sconforto, sbobbateli da solo. Che lei veda una montagna, una roccia. Ora magari non è disposta a parlare di quella cosa con te perchè ti vede troppo emotivo”._

Dopo il casino iniziale, l’ho sostanzialmente fatto. Ho tenuto duro. Sono andato avanti. E, lo ammetto, ha per certi versi pagato. Un po’ di cose sono state riparate. Nostra figlia mi dà delle emozioni che non pensavo di poter provare. Ma questo non è sempre. E’ il 75% delle volte. E’ quando sono nel 25% che sprofondo in un nero inchiostro (quello che chiamo il “veleno”) e mi sembra di soffocare (come in questi giorni).
Non so. E’ come avere una ferita che non si rimargina. Ci metti sopra balsami, unguenti, roba di primissima qualità. Ma la ferita c’è sempre.
_ 
“Tua moglie ti ha mai spiegato le ragioni del suo tradimento? Che so, magari non dà un'importanza particolare alla fedeltà sessuale oppure era un momento di estremo stress emotivo per tutti i cambiamenti che stavano per realizzarsi...
Ne avete parlato e sviscerato bene l'argomento o vi siete affrettati a metterci una pietra sopra? 
Quanto tempo è andata avanti la sua relazione con il 25enne? 
Lei come si comporta con te ora?!”_

Quando ho scoperto la faccenda (nel modo più classico e squallido: ho beccato un sms sul cellulare) ne abbiamo parlato. La loro storia è durata circa otto mesi con una (e probabilmente due e forse di più) scopate annesse e tanti messaggi molto dolci. Dopo il matrimonio a quanto pare non è successo più niente (la pancia nel frattempo avanzava) fino a quando ho scoperto il tutto.
Ne abbiamo parlato. Lo ammetto: non ho avuto risposte che mi hanno soddisfatto. Non so se perchè non esiste una risposta soddisfacente o perché in effetti non mi è stato detto tutto La trascuravo. Ero lontano. Il matrimonio, a quanto pare, lo stavamo “facendo per tutti tranne che per noi”; parenti da accontentare; questioni idiote da risolvere; in più avevo un serio di problema in famiglia da gestire (mia madre era gravemente malata ed è morta poco dopo il matrimonio - il destino ha il senso dell'umorismo) che mi lasciava stanco e stressato e, spesso, lontano da casa. A me non sembra abbastanza coem motivazione. Nei giorni più bui ho il timore che si sia innamorata del venticinquenne e che solo la gravidanza ed il matrimonio già fissato l’abbia fatta desistere dal mollarmi .
Mi ha detto che quando stava con lui “si fermava tutto” e che lui, nonostante tutto, “c’era, costi quel che costi”. 
Io no, a quanto pare.
Giuro che solo a ricordare e scrivere tutto questo mi viene da vomitare.
Lei è una madre stupenda, ma non mi fa sentire importante. E’ brutto da dire, ma pensavo di aver maturato un credito con lei. Pensavo che dopo quanto accaduto avessi il diritto ad una dimostrazione d'amore. di non dover io a dover "tirare la carretta". Ma in questi anni non è stato così. Un figlio, il lavoro, i problemi, noi due siamo sempre in secondo piano.
_ 
“Quando io ho capito di non poter superare il tradimento, ho staccato la spina e ho cominciato a farmi una vita parallela. Questa strada, discutibile se vuoi, mi ha portato a comprendere, due anni e mezzo dopo la scoperta, che non avevo superato proprio niente. E nonostante due figli, stupendi anche i miei, ho lasciato mio marito … se si decide di percorrere una strada e questa strada comporta un sacrificio superiore alle nostre umane possibilità, o si cambia strada, o ci si prepara a vivere una vita di compromessi e ad ingoiare il veleno. Non c'è altra soluzione”._

Non lo so se è un sacrificio superiore alle mie possibilità. Forse si. Forse no. Solo che a volte è difficile. Mi sento derubato oltre che umiliato. Ed anche un po’ coglione. Stavamo per sposarci, si aspettava un figlio. Vedevo la sera quanto era stanca e un po’ stranita. Però pensavo a ben altro. Non avevo capito un cazzo. Che coglione. Sarebbe dovuto essere un periodo da ricordare. Il giorno del matrimonio una data da festeggiare. Ora invece quando si avvicina l’anniversario ho voglia di scappare via perché penso a quando si sono visti due giorni prima del matrimonio. Mi sembra di essere in una candid camera.  

_“Che siano passati tre anni o tre giorni non importa, prendi tua moglie da parte, dille quello che provi, che ora  hai bisogno che lei e la famiglia passino in secondo piano e fai tutto quello che è necessario per ri-innamorarti di te stesso”._

Ne abbiamo parlato poco fa. Le ho detto un po’ di queste cose, ma in modo asettico senza rendere l’idea di quello che ho dentro. Il problema – e questo è un mio problema- e che o non ne parlo o divento veramente cattivo (a parole, si intende). Non riesco ancora a discuterne serenamente.  Non so, forse sono da ricovero, ma solo a scriverne qui (anche se capisco che mi serve) mi fa venire il sangue agli occhi. E’ difficile affrontare la cosa in modo razionale se il mio attuale istinto è prendere il pc è scaraventarlo giù dalla finestra.

_“intanto c'è un probabilmente di troppo , in secondo luogo non capisco l'entità del tradimento, se era una relazione o se abbia ceduto al ragazzo tanto innamorato di lei da avvolgerla e stordirla (non la sto giustificando).come lo hai scoperto? lei ha negato o ha confessato tutto come una liberazione?
nel caso lei abbia preso un grosso abbaglio momentaneo del quale ti avesse parlato con sincerità
al momento in cui hai deciso di perdonare non avrebbe avuto più senso covare veleno .
se lei si è comportata con metodo e vigliaccheria è un altro paio di maniche e presupposto pessimo per proseguire una convivenza serena”
_
Scusate sul probabilmente ho sbagliato io. Era un modo di dire per spiegare che quando ne abbiamo recentemente parlato lei ha usato un tono molto “banale”, lo stesso tono che si usa quando si parla del tempo. Quando ho scoperto il tutto lei ha confessato come una liberazione dicendo che in qualche modo si sentiva meglio. Credo mi abbia parlato con sincerità, omettendo qualche dettaglio, senza dubbio. Purtroppo io – non so perché – le ho chiesto molti dettagli nel corso di litigate veramente assurde (“dove?”, “come”, “quando?”), non sempre ho avuto risposte dettagliate.

_“Cosa ti trattiene dal farti una scopata liberatrice?”_

Beh, non voglio fare il santo. Forse la risposta sta nel fatto che non mi si è mai presentata l’occasione.
O quando si stava per presentare me ne son guardato bene dal coltivarla e sono scappato.
So che è un sentimento abbastanza schifoso (ma del resto se non si è sinceri quando si parla in modo anonimo…), ma a volte mi sembra di volere solo vendetta. Del resto tre anni fa avevo 38 anni . Quello 25. e quello si scopa la donna che porterò all’altare. La madre di tua figlia. Beh, ce n’è per sentirsi veramente umiliati. La voglia di rivalsa credo sia inevitabile e fisiologica. 

“forse hai accettato l'inaccettabile”.

No! Non l’ho fatto… ma vorrei tanto farlo. Ma non so come si fa.
Non so neanche da dove iniziare.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

_"ma se è quella la strada che vuoi prendere..
altrimenti puoi sempre voltarti e tornare indietro da solo...ma non credo sia quello che tu voglia...
svuota la mente e ricomincia...ci siete solo tu e lei..l'altro è "archiviato"..non c'è più...o meglio esiste solo nei "tuoi pensieri"
caccialo via..alleggerisciti...tutto puo tornare come prima."._

Darei un braccio perchè ciò accadesse.
Datemi una stracazzo di macchina del tempo.


----------



## geko (14 Agosto 2012)

Ciao kgb, la tua storia mi colpisce perché per certi versi mi ricorda la mia. Ma dalla prospettiva opposta, nel senso che io ero il venticinquenne coglione. Io non so come sia cominciata tra loro, se è stata lei o lui a dare inizio alla cosa, se è stata una storia intensa o meno, se lei ha sofferto o no. Questi aspetti non sono da sottovalutare, secondo me. Le SUE motivazioni. E quei presupposti (il sentirti distante, la mancanza di attenzioni ecc) sono venuti meno, adesso, a distanza di tempo?

Ad esempio io so di essere stato un caso isolato, cioè... La persona in questione non era una traditrice e non lo sarà mai, è stata un'eccezione, uno 'sbaglio' come l'ha sempre definito lei. E' molto più importante individuare le cause, nel suo caso il matrimonio era già in crisi, anche se lei non se ne rendeva conto, dopo molto tempo che sono uscito dalla sua vita ha confessato tutto al marito e ha messo la parola 'fine' al suo matrimonio, per ragioni che effettivamente esulavano da me. 
Ok, tu ce l'hai con lui che è stato lo stronzo, bastardo (come lo definisci tu) che ha distrutto il vostro rapporto... Ma devi smetterla di concentrarti su di lui e guardare alle cose vostre. Lui è il terzo, non c'entra un cippero con la vostra coppia. Tu lo sai perché questa donna alle porte delle vostre nozze ha 'permesso' a un estraneo di intromettersi? Il punto secondo me sta qui.

Tu hai scoperto il tradimento, e questo rende le cose molto più gravi, ma il tuo comportamento mi ricorda molto il suo (dell'ex marito) il quale, nonostante adesso siano separati, di tanto in tanto sclera e comincia a fare domande su di me, su quello che è successo e sul come, il dove, il quando, i dettagli ecc ecc. e lo fa in maniera piuttosto esasperante... Ma magari questo è il suo modo per superarla. Chissà. E' ancora troppo presto per dirlo.

Visto che però voi state ancora insieme, è insieme che dovreste cercare di superarla. Se vale la pena di continuare, se le basi per andare avanti (veleno a parte) ci sono, dille esattamente quello di cui hai bisogno, devi liberarti dell'ossessione altrimenti restate bloccati nello stesso punto. Probabilmente lei ne parla con superficialità perché nel frattempo l'ha già metabolizzata ed archiviata, tu invece di cosa avresti bisogno per riuscire ad andare 'oltre'? Sviscera le tue necessità, se tua moglie ti ama ti verrà incontro e tutta questa storia diventerà solo un ricordo. Spiacevole, certo, ma superato. Niente più picchi di rabbia improvvisi. Altrimenti beh... Forse c'è qualcos'altro di irrisolto tra voi.

Per quello che può servire... Ti dico che le scopate liberatorie non risolvono nulla. Fidati. A meno che tu non voglia aggiungere altro fango al vostro matrimonio per costruirti una sorta di giustificazione interiore ancora più 'pesante' per poter mandare tutto all'aria solo perché, sostanzialmente, in questo rapporto non ci credi più.


----------



## ciao (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Non lo so se è un sacrificio superiore alle mie possibilità. Forse si. Forse no. Solo che a volte è difficile. Mi sento derubato oltre che umiliato. Ed anche un po’ coglione.



questo è il punto: come ti senti tu.

credi che lei possa aiutarti a sentirti diversamente?
in che modo pensi che potrebbe riuscirci?


----------



## Leda (14 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao kgb, la tua storia mi colpisce perché per certi versi mi ricorda la mia. Ma dalla prospettiva opposta, nel senso che io ero il venticinquenne coglione. Io non so come sia cominciata tra loro, se è stata lei o lui a dare inizio alla cosa, se è stata una storia intensa o meno, se lei ha sofferto o no. Questi aspetti non sono da sottovalutare, secondo me. Le SUE motivazioni. E quei presupposti (il sentirti distante, la mancanza di attenzioni ecc) sono venuti meno, adesso, a distanza di tempo?
> 
> Ad esempio io so di essere stato un caso isolato, cioè... La persona in questione non era una traditrice e non lo sarà mai, è stata un'eccezione, uno 'sbaglio' come l'ha sempre definito lei. E' molto più importante individuare le cause, nel suo caso il matrimonio era già in crisi, anche se lei non se ne rendeva conto, dopo molto tempo che sono uscito dalla sua vita ha confessato tutto al marito e ha messo la parola 'fine' al suo matrimonio, per ragioni che effettivamente esulavano da me.
> Ok, tu ce l'hai con lui che è stato lo stronzo, bastardo (come lo definisci tu) che ha distrutto il vostro rapporto... Ma devi smetterla di concentrarti su di lui e guardare alle cose vostre. Lui è il terzo, non c'entra un cippero con la vostra coppia. Tu lo sai perché questa donna alle porte delle vostre nozze ha 'permesso' a un estraneo di intromettersi? Il punto secondo me sta qui.
> ...


Ostrega. Giù il cappello.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2012)

KGB,purtroppo hai commesso un errore fondamentale.    Hai creduto di fare il bene della tua bimba passando sopra l'unico tradimento che nemmeno io riuscirei a comprendere.

ma temo che se non riuscirai a digerire tutta la faccenda,tutta la tua rabbia inevitabilmente tua figlia l'assorbirà man mano che viene grande.  ed in grado di capire la ragione della freddezza tra te e sua madre. 

avresti dovuto separarti....fregandotene di parenti ed amici.  tanto è palese che questa donna non fa x te


----------



## erab (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Lei è una madre stupenda, ma non mi fa sentire importante. E’ brutto da dire, ma pensavo di aver maturato un credito con lei. Pensavo che dopo quanto accaduto avessi il diritto ad una dimostrazione d'amore. di non dover io a dover "tirare la carretta". Ma in questi anni non è stato così. Un figlio, il lavoro, i problemi, noi due siamo sempre in secondo piano.


Qui c'è il vero problema.
Prima di tutta questa storia lei com'era? ti dava quello che cerchi o ti "accontentavi"?

PS: non è lei che deve farti sentire importante, sei tu che devi renderti conto di esserlo e c'è una bambina che 
te lo può dimostrare in ogni momento


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

_ Lui è il terzo, non c'entra un cippero con la vostra coppia. Tu lo sai perché questa donna alle porte delle vostre nozze ha 'permesso' a un estraneo di intromettersi? Il punto secondo me sta qui._


Mi dai (simpaticamente) ai nervi, ma hai ragione.
Lo definisco bastardo perchè faccio fatica a chiamarlo in altro modo, ma non lo odio (beh, solo un pò)
Il punto è che quello che lei mi ha raccontato non mi è sembrato sufficiente per giustificare quanto successo.
Cioè nei momenti buoni me lo faccio bastare , ma nei momenti cattivi è del tutto insoddisfacente.
Probabilmente è per questo che chiedo i dettagli.
Dai fatti puoi trarre regole e principi generali e capire meglio cosa è accaduto se le spiegazioni offerte non sono soddisfacenti.
Ma la domanda è: esiste una risposta soddisfacente? Per giustificare tutto questo? Per dare un senso a tutto questo dolore?


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

_Io non so come sia cominciata tra loro, se è stata lei o lui a dare inizio alla cosa, se è stata una storia intensa o meno, se lei ha sofferto o no. Questi aspetti non sono da sottovalutare, secondo me. Le SUE motivazioni. E quei presupposti (il sentirti distante, la mancanza di attenzioni ecc) sono venuti meno, adesso, a distanza di tempo?

_
Iniziò lei a tampinarlo, giusto per essere precisi.
La storia, nonostante le spiegazioni "normalizzanti" di entrambi, è stata intensa.
I presupposti sono venuti meno.
Ho imparato la lezione e cerco di esserci sempre.
Ma è ovvio che non ho più quella luce nello sguardo che avevo prima.
La fiducia, l'abbandonarsi totalmente, il sentirsi una cosa sola, cazzo, non sono cose che si recuperano con uno schiocco delle dita.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> KGB,purtroppo hai commesso un errore fondamentale.    Hai creduto di fare il bene della tua bimba passando sopra l'unico tradimento che nemmeno io riuscirei a comprendere.
> 
> ma temo che se non riuscirai a digerire tutta la faccenda,tutta la tua rabbia inevitabilmente tua figlia l'assorbirà man mano che viene grande.  ed in grado di capire la ragione della freddezza tra te e sua madre.
> 
> avresti dovuto separarti....fregandotene di parenti ed amici.  tanto è palese che questa donna non fa x te



Per mia figlia farei qualsiasi cosa. Anche vivere una vita infelice con il sorriso sulle labbra.
Ma io non volgio che la mia vita sia infelice e piena di rabbia.
Anzi. Voglio fare in modo che non sia cosi!


----------



## geko (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> *Mi dai (simpaticamente) ai nervi, ma hai ragione.*
> Lo definisco bastardo perchè faccio fatica a chiamarlo in altro modo, ma non lo odio (beh, solo un pò)
> Il punto è che quello che lei mi ha raccontato non mi è sembrato sufficiente per giustificare quanto successo.
> * Cioè nei momenti buoni me lo faccio bastare , ma nei momenti cattivi è del tutto insoddisfacente.*
> ...


Sul neretto:
Prendila, piazzala sul divano e cominciate insieme, e da persone mature, a vivisezionare e scarnificare questo episodio e soprattutto la vostra, di storia. Forse il problema sta proprio nei dubbi, nelle risposte incomplete ed in tutte le curiosità insoddisfatte. Per come la vedo io, per liberartene non devi lasciare punti irrisolti. Non importa se a lei non v di parlarne, devi spiegarle che non riesci ad andare oltre... E che lei deve fare qualcosa per venirti incontro, te lo deve. 
Se è dei dettagli che hai bisogno allora chiedi, anche quelli più imbarazzanti e fastidiosi, perché no? Per certe cose noi maschi siamo cavernicoli, diamo al sesso un peso maggiore di quello che ha effettivamente e rimanere coi dubbi non fa che alimentare la gelosia ossessiva. Probabilmente è per questo che ogni volta che fai l'amore con tua moglie vedi loro due che scopano. Anch'io mi faccio dei film del genere... Quindi diciamo che ti capisco. 
Non sei patetico, sei umano. E forse anche un po' più sensibile della media...

Sul rosso:
Odiami ed insultami pure, ma sappi che i miei posts valgono doppio perché scrivo con una mano e mezza, fratello! :mrgreen:


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sul neretto:
> Prendila, piazzala sul divano e cominciate insieme, e da persone mature, a vivisezionare e scarnificare questo episodio e soprattutto la vostra, di storia. Forse il problema sta proprio nei dubbi, nelle risposte incomplete ed in tutte le curiosità insoddisfatte. Per come la vedo io, per liberartene non devi lasciare punti irrisolti. Non importa se a lei non v di parlarne, devi spiegarle che non riesci ad andare oltre... E che lei deve fare qualcosa per venirti incontro, te lo deve.
> Se è dei dettagli che hai bisogno allora chiedi, anche quelli più imbarazzanti e fastidiosi, perché no? Per certe cose noi maschi siamo cavernicoli, diamo al sesso un peso maggiore di quello che ha effettivamente e rimanere coi dubbi non fa che alimentare la gelosia ossessiva. Probabilmente è per questo che ogni volta che fai l'amore con tua moglie vedi loro due che scopano. Anch'io mi faccio dei film del genere... Quindi diciamo che ti capisco.
> Non sei patetico, sei umano. E forse anche un po' più sensibile della media...
> ...


Non sai quanto vorrei insultarti (potrebbe essere catartico),ma se mi dai risposte intelligenti e pure simpatiche, come faccio?


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel neretto sta il succo di tutto il tuo discorso.
> Sei stato tradito in un modo che è difficile da digerire. Hai deciso di superare soprattutto per il bene di tua figlia, ma le decisioni della testa spesso non coincidono con quelle del cuore. E quindi hai ancora tutto sullo stomaco, segno che forse la tua non è stata la decisione più giusta, quella che ti appartiene.
> 
> Quando io ho capito di non poter superare il tradimento, ho staccato la spina e ho cominciato a farmi una vita parallela. Questa strada, discutibile se vuoi, mi ha portato a comprendere, due anni e mezzo dopo la scoperta, che non avevo superato proprio niente. E nonostante due figli, stupendi anche i miei, ho lasciato mio marito.
> Non voglio esortarti a fare la stessa cosa. Ma farti riflettere sul fatto che se si decide di percorrere una strada e questa strada comporta un sacrificio superiore alle nostre umane possibilità, o si cambia strada, o ci si prepara a vivere una vita di compromessi e ad ingoiare il veleno. Non c'è altra soluzione.


Diavolo mi citi non solo i PJ, ma pure uno dei miei pezzi preferiti.
Non lo nego. A volte mi sono sentito così, come un "nothingman".


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Per mia figlia farei qualsiasi cosa. Anche vivere una vita infelice con il sorriso sulle labbra.
> Ma io non volgio che la mia vita sia infelice e piena di rabbia.
> Anzi. Voglio fare in modo che non sia cosi!


quell'uomo.....una figlia lo sente se il padre è infelice.

devi fare qualcosa per te sapendo che ne trarrà giovamento anche lei


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2012)

Kgb, io ti leggo, e mi viene in mente un dialogo di uno dei film più insulsi della storia del cinema (Geko, aggiungi alla lista ): Proposta Indecente.

Dopo che lei aveva trombato con Redford e ritorna a casa dal marito, passano un pò di giorni tranquilli, poi però lui sbrocca e litigano e lui comincia a chiederle i dettagli dell'incontro col riccone.

Lei gli risponde: Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? Che quell'uomo era uno stallone e mi ha scopata per ore ? Oppure vuoi che ti dica che mi ha fatto schifo ? Io ti posso dire quello che vuoi, ma qualsiasi cosa ti dirò sarà quella sbagliata.

E a quel punto lui le pone l'unica domanda che aveva senso: "E' stato buon sesso ?", e lei gli risponde: "Si".

Tutto questo preambolo per dire che lei potrebbe dirti di tutto, ma tu non saresti comunque soddisfatto delle risposte, qualunque esse siano, almeno adesso. Questo perchè molto probabilmente adesso come adesso la tua donna potrebbe anche mettersi a camminare con le ginocchia sui ceci, ma tu avresti comunque delle domande a cui non hai risposta, e, ancora più importante, avresti risposte che non vuoi sentire.

In questo momento penso che il _nemico _da combattere sia te stesso. Devi riacquistare lucidità, e per farlo devi spostare il mirino da "loro due" a te. A parole sembra facilissimo, sono consapevole che è molto più difficile nei fatti.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Diavolo mi citi non solo i PJ, ma pure uno dei miei pezzi preferiti.
> Non lo nego. A volte mi sono sentito così, come un "nothingman".


I Pearl Jam, insieme ai Led Zeppelin, sono il mio gruppo preferito in assoluto. E questo pezzo mi ha accompagnato durante tutte le fasi del mio allontanamento da mio marito, fino alla separazione.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> _Io non so come sia cominciata tra loro, se è stata lei o lui a dare inizio alla cosa, se è stata una storia intensa o meno, se lei ha sofferto o no. Questi aspetti non sono da sottovalutare, secondo me. Le SUE motivazioni. E quei presupposti (il sentirti distante, la mancanza di attenzioni ecc) sono venuti meno, adesso, a distanza di tempo?
> 
> _
> Iniziò lei a tampinarlo, giusto per essere precisi.
> ...


Dopo un tradimento... direi che puoi anche scordarteli. Poi se arrivano per carità, è tanto di guadagnato.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I Pearl Jam, insieme ai Led Zeppelin, sono il mio gruppo preferito in assoluto. E questo pezzo mi ha accompagnato durante tutte le fasi del mio allontanamento da mio marito, fino alla separazione.


Grandissimi Zep. "Kashmir" è stata la suoneria della mia sveglia per un pò di tempo...
e visto che siamo in tema... a volte ho paura di essere il "Better man"


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Grandissimi Zep. "Kashmir" è stata la suoneria della mia sveglia per un pò di tempo...
> e visto che siamo in tema... a volte ho paura di essere il "Better man"


Altro pezzo che ho ascoltato e riascoltato alla nausea.

Mio marito lo era. E quanta amarezza nel riconoscerlo, alla fine.


----------



## geko (14 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Kgb, io ti leggo, e mi viene in mente un dialogo di uno dei film più insulsi della storia del cinema (Geko, aggiungi alla lista ): Proposta Indecente.
> 
> Dopo che lei aveva trombato con Redford e ritorna a casa dal marito, passano un pò di giorni tranquilli, poi però lui sbrocca e litigano e lui comincia a chiederle i dettagli dell'incontro col riccone.
> 
> ...


Proposta indecente lo commento con un facepalm: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perché li abbiamo visti tutti? :mrgreen:


Però secondo me tenersi dentro tutti i dubbi non l'aiuta, e lei dovrebbe essere spietatamente sincera per quei 15-20 minuti e soddisfare tutte le sue curiosità (anche se per lei non ha senso) anche quelle più malate, che so, le posizioni, i posti, i come quando e quanto. Insomma... Non se ne farà una ragione, ma almeno avrà una visione completa della cosa. Può sembrare assurdo, ma in certi casi aiuta.
Poi, certo, deve risolvere le gelosie con se stesso, ma almeno avrà abbastanza elementi per _cristallizzare_ quel 'quadretto' di loro due che fanno sesso, che per il momento è in costante evoluzione, nella sua testa... Ecco perché di tanto in tanto, dal nulla, gli parte l'embolo cattivo, perché magari s'immagina di tutto e di più.


Oddio, la scena di sesso tra i soldi ora che ci penso merita un altro facepalm:


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dopo un tradimento... direi che puoi anche scordarteli. Poi se arrivano per carità, è tanto di guadagnato.


Io non voglio non sentirmi più cosi.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Io non voglio non sentirmi più cosi.


Scusami.
Non voglio farmi i fatti tuoi quindi mandami a quel paese senza scrupoli.
Pensi di aver fatto la scelta giusta?
Non pensi mai di esserti sbagliata?


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Io non voglio non sentirmi più cosi.


Hai tutta la mia comprensione, davvero.

Se tu ritieni di poter superare, se ne sei profondamente convinto, fai di tutto, percorri ogni strada ti sembri utile.
Ma non accanirti a far rinascere qualcosa che non esiste più. Questo è il mio consiglio.

Per restare nelle citazioni musicali, come dicono gli Afterhours 'se un sogno si attacca come una colla all'anima tutto diventa vero, tu invece no'.

Io ho passato mesi cullandomi nel sogno di poter ritrovare l'amore e tutto quello che sentivo prima. Ma mi accorgevo che mentivo a me stessa, accanendomi a realizzare un sogno senza che ci fossero i presupposti nella mia realtà.
Dai un'occhiata agli elementi reali che hai a disposizione e prendi la tua decisione. Se è quella giusta sentirai di poterla accettare e la rabbia, a quel punto, dovrebbe sparire. Ma deve essere una decisione che sai di poter abbracciare completamente. Non si può vivere nell'inquietudine a lungo.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Proposta indecente lo commento con un facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me lo ricordo quel film (cioè mi ricordo solo la scena con i soldi sul letto a dire il vero).
Ma non mi ricordo la fine.
Si lasciano? Ritornano insieme??


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Scusami.
> Non voglio farmi i fatti tuoi quindi mandami a quel paese senza scrupoli.
> Pensi di aver fatto la scelta giusta?
> Non pensi mai di esserti sbagliata?


E' da poco che mi sono separata, solo qualche mese. E' difficile eh, ho passato giorni in cui mi sentivo proprio a terra. Ne sto uscendo adesso. Il senso di colpa nei confronti dei miei figli è lo scoglio più duro. Ma sono sicura di aver fatto la scelta giusta.

Ma ci ho messo molto tempo per maturarla. Ho avuto spesso dubbi, andavo a fasi alterne.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo quel film (cioè mi ricordo solo la scena con i soldi sul letto a dire il vero).
> Ma non mi ricordo la fine.
> Si lasciano? Ritornano insieme??


Si lasciano e poi ri-tornano insieme.

Comunque, riallacciandomi anche a quello che dice Sole. Non ritornerete, e ritornerai mai, ad essere quello di prima, questo scordatelo, se e quando uscirete (uscirai) da questa cosa, sarete (sarai) qualcosa di completamente diverso (bada bene, ho detto diverso, non migliore e/o peggiore), resta da stabilire se questa nuova _cosa _che sarete (sarai) sarà di tuo gradimento o meno.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia comprensione, davvero.
> 
> Se tu ritieni di poter superare, se ne sei profondamente convinto, fai di tutto, percorri ogni strada ti sembri utile.
> Ma non accanirti a far rinascere qualcosa che non esiste più. Questo è il mio consiglio.
> ...


Gli afterhours non li conosco, purtroppo.
Ma la citazione è bella e chiara.
Ci penso su.
Grazie


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

_Ma sono sicura di aver fatto la scelta giusta.
_
Direi che questa è la cosa più importante.
In bocca al lupo con tutto il cuore.
Direi, ad occhio e croce, che qui ci starebbe bene una citazione da "Present Tense"


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Io non voglio non sentirmi più cosi.



dopo tre anni, non la risolvi con il contributo di lei... con il terzo grado, con il risentimento ancora vivo per l'autostima ammaccata, con la pretesa di un suo risarcimento affettivo, o con la speranza che il tempo cancelli.
l'ostacolo che devi rimuovere sei tu.
hai bisogno di un'altra lettura, quella che ne dai adesso non funziona.
cambia prospettiva.
quale ti farebbe stare meglio?
distaccati, osserva.
gioca per te, non contro di te.
puoi farcela.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo tre anni, non la risolvi con il contributo di lei... con il terzo grado, con il risentimento ancora vivo per l'autostima ammaccata, con la pretesa di un suo risarcimento affettivo, o con la speranza che il tempo cancelli.
> l'ostacolo che devi rimuovere sei tu.
> hai bisogno di un'altra lettura, quella che ne dai adesso non funziona.
> cambia prospettiva.
> ...


Nella vita non mi sono mai perso d'animo.
Ma qui non so come fare, davvero.
E' bello quello che scrivi e ti ringrazio.
Ma non so davvero come trovare una nuova prospettiva.
Non so come giocare per me.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> _Ma sono sicura di aver fatto la scelta giusta.
> _
> Direi che questa è la cosa più importante.
> In bocca al lupo con tutto il cuore.
> Direi, ad occhio e croce, che qui ci starebbe bene una citazione da "Present Tense"


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Nella vita non mi sono mai perso d'animo.
> Ma qui non so come fare, davvero.
> E' bello quello che scrivi e ti ringrazio.
> Ma non so davvero come trovare una nuova prospettiva.
> Non so come giocare per me.



nessuno può dirti come fare! 
sei tu che devi cercare di trovare il tuo equilibrio.... e non è detto che la prima strada che prendi sarà quella giusta.
a volte bisogna provare, provare e provare ancora..alla fine capirai come giocare per te


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Anche se per vie diverse, sono in una situazione simile, almeno come reazione di mia moglie. Al punto che è quasi (quasi!) arrivata a farmi sentire in colpa perchè stavo male!
Per lei è storia passata da un pezzo! Eccheccazzo, mica si dovrà tornare tutte le volte sul passato, no? Un bel colpo di spugna e via!
Come dicevo, la situazione generale ed i presupposti sono fondamentalmente diversi, ma questo modo di "girare pagina" da parte di una donna traditrice, senza minimamente pensare che se ti sparano in un ginocchio è facile che poi zoppichi, è incredibile.

L'unica cosa che ti posso dire è confermarti che probabilmente ti toccherà fare tutto da solo. Buon lavoro, e in culo alla balena.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Anche se per vie diverse, sono in una situazione simile, almeno come reazione di mia moglie. Al punto che è quasi (quasi!) arrivata a farmi sentire in colpa perchè stavo male!
> Per lei è storia passata da un pezzo! Eccheccazzo, mica si dovrà tornare tutte le volte sul passato, no? Un bel colpo di spugna e via!
> Come dicevo, la situazione generale ed i presupposti sono fondamentalmente diversi, ma questo modo di "girare pagina" da parte di una donna traditrice, senza minimamente pensare che se ti sparano in un ginocchio è facile che poi zoppichi, è incredibile.
> 
> L'unica cosa che ti posso dire è confermarti che probabilmente ti toccherà fare tutto da solo. Buon lavoro, e in culo alla balena.


Ormai me ne sto convincendo anche io.
Penso di seguire il consiglio di chi mi dice di focalizzarmi sul "me" e non di chi mi dice di parlarne con lei (scusa Geko)
Del resto non ha senso chiedere la stampella a chi ti ha sparato al ginocchio. O no?


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Ormai me ne sto convincendo anche io.
> Penso di seguire il consiglio di chi mi dice di focalizzarmi sul "me" e non di chi mi dice di parlarne con lei (scusa Geko)
> Del resto non ha senso chiedere la stampella a chi ti ha sparato al ginocchio. O no?


è tutto giusto!
ma dopo esserti focalizzato su di te...dovrai affrontare anche lei.... non è detto che tu riesca a gestire tutto da solo


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

Comuqnue mi sento un pò meglio.
Grazie!


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Comuqnue mi sento un pò meglio.
> Grazie!


----------



## Leda (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Comuqnue mi sento un pò meglio.
> Grazie!





Simy ha detto:


>


----------



## aristocat (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la *donna della mia vita*, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci


...Eccetera. 
E' passato un bel po' di tempo da quando hai scoperto della tresca. Mi fermo su questo tuo incipit per chiederti una cosa.

Finora hai descritto molto bene come ti senti tu oggi, come ti sei trasformato dentro, come è cambiato il tuo sguardo verso la coppia (_non ho più quella luce nello sguardo che avevo prima_).

Obiettivamente, dopo tanto tempo. Come descriveresti oggi la donna della tua vita? Ti senti di confermare le stesse qualità che vedevi e apprezzavi una volta in lei (Non so, una donna con le palle sicura di sé, tanto per dirne una)?  Come  cambia e si completa il ritratto che faresti di lei oggi? 

Potresti dire che il tradimento ti ha portato a vederla come una "megera inside" al 100%?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Nella vita non mi sono mai perso d'animo.
> Ma qui non so come fare, davvero.
> E' bello quello che scrivi e ti ringrazio.
> Ma non so davvero come trovare una nuova prospettiva.
> Non so come giocare per me.



intanto tieni fermo l'obiettivo: tu vuoi restare con lei, tornare a stare bene con lei.
sapendo che non puoi mandare indietro il tempo, nè pretendere oggi da lei un rimedio che non ha, cosa puoi e dovresti modificare?

se stai ancora male dopo tre anni è perchè tra i tuoi pensieri e la realtà che vivi, tra la realtà che vivi e quella che vorresti permane uno scollamento, non c'è aderenza.
devi essere lucido, distaccato, devi osservarti dall'esterno, testimone di te stesso.
vedrai che il vicolo cieco nel quale adesso sei non è la necessaria conseguenza di quanto accaduto, ma il prodotto, la conseguenza di una tua ricostruzione.
ogni esperienza può essere quello che tu vuoi che sia, quello che per te rappresenta nella tua organizzazione interiore, il senso opprimente o la lezione fondamentale, la fossa o il trampolino.
tu crei il tuo stato d'animo, la tua realtà.
metti da parte le tue abitudini mentali, stavolta non servono, non funzionano, ti bloccano.
devi essere nuovo, sperimentare visuali nuove fino a trovare quella che va bene per te, la tua via d'uscita.
ricordati che c'è.


----------



## kgb1971 (14 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ...Eccetera.
> E' passato un bel po' di tempo da quando hai scoperto della tresca. Mi fermo su questo tuo incipit per chiederti una cosa.
> 
> Finora hai descritto molto bene come ti senti tu oggi, come ti sei trasformato dentro, come è cambiato il tuo sguardo verso la coppia (_non ho più quella luce nello sguardo che avevo prima_).
> ...



No affatto.
Le caratteristiche che mi sono sempre piaciute e che mi hanno fatto innamorare un modo sempre originale - direi "colorato" - di vedere le cose della vita oltre ad un mix di grande forza d'animo e fragilità.

Quanto è accaduto, paradossalmente, ha un pò confermato questa dicotomia.

La differenza è che non pensavo che la fragilità potesse cadere sui sentimenti per me e per noi. Soprattutto in quel momento delle nostre vite che è poi quello che mi ha fatto più male.

Non è mai stato un soggetto facile da capire e ad intepretare. Ma ho sempre pensato che per me fosse trasparente che io, solo io, fossi il depositario della chiave per leggere i suoi pensieri.

Ovviamente quello che è accaduto è stato destabilizzante anche sotto tale profilo.
Pensavo di sapere tutto o quasi tutto. Non sapevo un cazzo, invece.

Quando mi raccontava quanto accaduto mi sembrava di avere a che fare con un'altra persona.
Ovvio che tutto ciò non può essere addebitato solo a lei. Mi sono crogiolato nelle mie sicurezze quando invece, forse, avrei dovuto capire alcuni malumori (detto anche il senno del poi).
Non è una scusante ma avevo un problema di salute in famiglia abbastanza grave ed ho dato per scontato di sapere ogni cosa forse anche perchè in quel momento mi faceva comodo così. 

Oggi sono molto insicuro sulle mie capacità di capirla e starle vicino e questo, paradossalmente, non ci fa bene. Però, cazzo, è dura comportarsi diversamente.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Cerca di resistere ancora qualche anno, concentrandoti bene sul legame con tua figlia, e quando lei sarà abbastanza grande da identificarti come suo unico padre, se non ti sarà ancora passata, se la tua rabbia verrà prima del desiderio di dare a tua figlia una famiglia stabile, separati. Nel frattempo puoi anche avere altre storie, ma tieni presente che cosí allontani la soluzione migliore per tua figlia. Quello che ti ha fatto tua moglie é una cosa molto brutta, difficile da recuperare, a meno che non vi convertite in coppia aperta.

In bocca al lupo!

S*B


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve. (cut)


anch'io 

averci parlato è un buon passo avanti. sentire ancora rancore no. se tua moglie ha archiviato ti è rimasta fedele, almeno in apparenza.

tu invece sei permaloso geloso egoista pure un po' stronzo e padreterno. se sei incazzato allora è perché non hai percepito il senso del fidanzamento e del matrimonio.

il fidanzamento è inteso come periodo di prova nel quale tua moglie ha provato anche altre esperienze, come giusto sia! te invece hai tenuto duro, e perfino alla classica festa di addio celibato, dove in genere capita di tutto, anche l'imprevisto e l'improbabile, non ti è passato mininamente la voglia di scoparti una delle donne? non ci posso credere! se avevi questo desiderio?

io invece credo che nonostante tutto eri contento della situazione e ora non hai il coraggio di ammetterlo.

essendo il matrimonio la fine degli strapazzi, vedo che fino a prova contraria, la tua moglie ti è fedele, mentre tu non ricambi. mettici la parola "fine" al passato. il matrimonio è donarsi la reciproca fiducia. se non puoi darla, allora è meglio che te ne vai per la tua strada per crescere..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tu invece sei permaloso geloso egoista pure un po' stronzo e padreterno. se sei incazzato allora è perché non hai percepito il senso del fidanzamento e del matrimonio.


No vabbè, scherzi vè? No cioè, dopo questa nanna proprio. Notte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, scherzi vè? No cioè, dopo questa nanna proprio. Notte.


ho esagerato per colpire nel centro


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Agosto 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> questo è il punto: come ti senti tu.
> 
> credi che lei possa aiutarti a sentirti diversamente?
> in che modo pensi che potrebbe riuscirci?




questa domanda mi rincuora. finalmente qualcuno glielo ha chiesto.BRAVA/O.

infantile, immaturo, egoista,questi sono stati alcuni dei commenti che ho letto.ma come si fa mi chiedo, come si fa ad avere il coraggio di scrivere certe fesserie.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mancano particolari che a me sembrano importanti:
> intanto c'è un probabilmente di troppo , in secondo luogo non capisco l'entità del tradimento, se era una relazione o se abbia ceduto al ragazzo tanto innamorato di lei da avvolgerla e stordirla (non la sto giustificando).come lo hai scoperto? lei ha negato o ha confessato tutto come una liberazione?
> nel caso lei abbia preso un grosso abbaglio momentaneo del quale ti avesse  parlato con sincerità
> al momento in cui hai deciso di perdonare non avrebbe avuto più senso covare veleno .
> ...



perchè secondo te avere una relazione per otto mesi puo' essere solo estemporanea?


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il fidanzamento è inteso come periodo di prova nel quale *tua moglie ha provato anche altre esperienze, come giusto sia!* te invece hai tenuto duro, e perfino alla classica festa di addio celibato, dove in genere capita di tutto, anche l'imprevisto e l'improbabile, non ti è passato mininamente la voglia di scoparti una delle donne? non ci posso credere! se avevi questo desiderio?


Quibbel, 

tanto di cappello se a te non pesa l'idea che la tua promessa sposa ti tradisca, e non con una scopata mordi e fuggi, ma con una relazione di tanti mesi e tante promesse d'amore ad un altro uomo.

Io, personalmente, non trovo giusto che una fidanzata (o un fidanzato) si permetta di calpestare così i sentimenti degli altri. Posso provare (e dico "provare") a capire certe sbandate, che so dopo decenni di logorio matrimoniale e di rancori sedimentati, ma non quando il rapporto è fresco, quando c'è l'entusiasmo iniziale e il cammino insieme ancora tutto da scrivere.

Io la vedo così almeno, e non mi stupisco se KGB la pensa in questo modo (visto che non ha ancora smaltito per niente la rabbia per il "fattaccio").

ari


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Maurizio*

A me sfugge qualcosa!Insomma la tua donna è entrata in spaccata su un altro glande e sinceramente prima o dopo il matrimonio cambia poco!Era in dolce attesa e continuava con le spaccate... trovo il tutto  molto poco carino!Adesso ti chiedo e mi chiedo:Hai deciso di perdonare e non entro nel merito delle tua scelta,quindi cosa vuoi?Si ,ha preso un altro verzellino dalla punta rosa,cosa cambia se aveva 25 anni o 85?Cosa vuoi che ti dica?Stai insieme ad una donna"Particolare"hai deciso di tenertela....metti nel conto che a tua moglie non dispiacciono i volatili!Rassegnati!


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sfugge qualcosa!Insomma la tua donna è entrata in spaccata su un altro glande e sinceramente prima o dopo il matrimonio cambia poco!Era in dolce attesa e continuava con le spaccate... trovo il tutto  molto poco carino!Adesso ti chiedo e mi chiedo:Hai deciso di perdonare e non entro nel merito delle tua scelta,quindi cosa vuoi?Si ,ha preso un altro verzellino dalla punta rosa,cosa cambia se aveva 25 anni o 85?Cosa vuoi che ti dica?Stai insieme ad una donna"Particolare"hai deciso di tenertela....metti nel conto che a tua moglie non dispiacciono i volatili!Rassegnati!



minchia che diplomazia oggi.... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Ho deciso che sarò più mite e morigerato...con le persone che soffrono!


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso che sarò più mite e morigerato...con le persone che soffrono!


bravo!


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sfugge qualcosa!Insomma la tua donna è entrata in spaccata su un altro glande e sinceramente prima o dopo il matrimonio cambia poco!Era in dolce attesa e continuava con le spaccate... trovo il tutto  molto poco carino!Adesso ti chiedo e mi chiedo:Hai deciso di perdonare e non entro nel merito delle tua scelta,quindi cosa vuoi?Si ,ha preso un altro verzellino dalla punta rosa,cosa cambia se aveva 25 anni o 85?Cosa vuoi che ti dica?Stai insieme ad una donna"Particolare"hai deciso di tenertela....metti nel conto che a tua moglie non dispiacciono i volatili!Rassegnati!


Aggiungi che non ha fatto solo la spaccata, ma ha anche dichiarato amore a quest'altro volatile... per mesi e mesi.


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Che siano passati tre anni o tre giorni non importa, prendi tua moglie da parte, dille quello che provi, che ora
> hai bisogno che lei e la* famiglia passino in secondo piano e fai tutto quello che è necessario per ri-innamorarti
> di te stesso*.


Ma in concreto cosa dovrebbe fare? Scappare in India per ritrovare sé stesso?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma in concreto cosa dovrebbe fare? Scappare in India per ritrovare sé stesso?



Sapere quello che vuole, ad esempio.
Tenersi la rabbia o la moglie?


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapere quello che vuole, ad esempio.
> Tenersi la rabbia o la moglie?


Bé, se si tiene la rabbia  vuol dire che si sta tenendo anche la moglie :sonar: 
Se non si tiene la rabbia vuol dire che (i) ha lasciato la moglie oppure (ii) ha deciso di amarla talmente tanto per quello che é, da passar sopra alla sua tendenza a "divertirsi" con altri


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bé, se si tiene la rabbia  vuol dire che si sta tenendo anche la moglie :sonar:
> Se non si tiene la rabbia vuol dire che (i) ha lasciato la moglie oppure (ii) ha deciso di amarla talmente tanto per quello che é, da passar sopra alla sua tendenza a "divertirsi" con altri


Oppure (iii) ha uno stomaco d'acciaio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bé, se si tiene la rabbia  vuol dire che si sta tenendo anche la moglie :sonar:
> Se non si tiene la rabbia vuol dire che (i) ha lasciato la moglie oppure (ii) ha deciso di amarla talmente tanto per quello che é, da passar sopra alla sua tendenza a "divertirsi" con altri



no. delle due l'una.
moglie e rabbia è il suo inferno.

ha bisogno di scegliere.
non sa scegliere.


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. delle due l'una.
> moglie e rabbia è il suo inferno.
> 
> ha bisogno di scegliere.
> non sa scegliere.


Moglie senza rabbia, come dicevo, vuol dire avere uno stomaco di acciaio inox con un pelo lungo così che ci è cresciuto sopra. Oppure vuol dire approvare questa condotta adultera e fare altrettanto.
Oppure ancora, rassegnarsi e mettere la testa sotto la sabbia.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Moglie senza rabbia, come dicevo, vuol dire avere uno stomaco di acciaio inox con un pelo lungo così che ci è cresciuto sopra. Oppure vuol dire approvare questa condotta adultera e fare altrettanto.
> Oppure ancora, rassegnarsi e mettere la testa sotto la sabbia.



secondo il tuo punto di vista, o quello di altri.
lui non ha ancora trovato il suo.
ed è solo il suo che può fare la sostanza.


----------



## Diletta (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Moglie senza rabbia, come dicevo, vuol dire avere uno stomaco di acciaio inox con un pelo lungo così che ci è cresciuto sopra. Oppure vuol dire approvare questa condotta adultera e fare altrettanto.
> Oppure ancora, rassegnarsi e mettere la testa sotto la sabbia.



Ma non ci potrebbe essere una 4a possibilità?
Che il sentimento rimasto nel suo animo riesca a sopraffare la rabbia e ad operare il miracolo?

...O mi ostino a voler credere ancora nelle favole?


----------



## Noreg (15 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non ci potrebbe essere una 4a possibilità?
> Che il sentimento rimasto nel suo animo riesca a sopraffare la rabbia e ad operare il miracolo?
> 
> ...O mi ostino a voler credere ancora nelle favole?



infinite possibilità.

tranquilla, ciascuno di noi ha la sua "favola", anche quelli che la chiamano realtà.


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non ci potrebbe essere una 4a possibilità?
> Che il sentimento rimasto nel suo animo riesca a sopraffare la rabbia e ad operare il miracolo?
> 
> ...O mi ostino a voler credere ancora nelle favole?


Giusto, è una possibilità.
Per una cosa del genere lui dovrebbe attingere a delle riserve d'amore faraoniche (e cacciare tutto il rancore dietro le spalle), lei dovrebbe trovare ottimi motivi per convertirsi alla monogamia.
se l'incastro riesce, è una bella favola a lieto fine.


----------



## Diletta (15 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> averci parlato è un buon passo avanti. sentire ancora rancore no. se tua moglie ha archiviato ti è rimasta fedele, almeno in apparenza.
> 
> ...



...ma lo pensi su serio Quibbel?

Nessuno mi aveva fatto vedere il fidanzamento in quest'ottica prima d'ora...potrebbe essere un escamotage.
Ma benché mi sforzi non riesco a vederlo come un periodo di prova, come tu dici, c'è pur sempre un legame di coppia e anche intenso, e coppia non vuol dire tradimento.

Ma non ti sei spinto un po' troppo oltre?
Considera inoltre che nel loro caso specifico stavano convivendo ed erano prossimi al matrimonio: io non ci vedo differenze se non sotto il profilo formale.
Il rapporto di coppia è sempre quello e la serietà che ne deriva, sia prima che dopo lo scambio degli anelli.


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo pensi su serio Quibbel?
> 
> Nessuno mi aveva fatto vedere il fidanzamento in quest'ottica prima d'ora...potrebbe essere un escamotage.
> Ma benché mi sforzi non riesco a vederlo come un periodo di prova, come tu dici, c'è pur sempre un legame di coppia e anche intenso, e coppia non vuol dire tradimento.
> ...


Come non concordare :up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giusto, è una possibilità.
> Per una cosa del genere lui dovrebbe attingere a delle riserve d'amore faraoniche (e cacciare tutto il rancore dietro le spalle), lei dovrebbe trovare ottimi motivi per convertirsi alla monogamia.
> se l'incastro riesce, è una bella favola a lieto fine.



D'accordo sulle riserve d'amore faraoniche di lui, non capisco il discorso sulla non-monogamia di lei.
Lo sostiene lei di non essere monogama?
O quello che ha commesso è sufficiente per dichiararla tale?


P.s.: non pensare che intenda giustificarla...secondo me è un fatto gravissimo quello che ha fatto la moglie, da brividi e nausea


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo sulle riserve d'amore faraoniche di lui, non capisco il discorso sulla non-monogamia di lei.
> Lo sostiene lei di non essere monogama?
> O quello che ha commesso è sufficiente per dichiararla tale?
> 
> ...


Convertirsi alla monogamia vuol dire anche pentirsi e dispiacersi profondamente, prendere fortemente le distanze dal fattaccio e provare sincero rimorso. La moglie ancora oggi non trova poi così grave quello che è successo. Se non ho letto male, lei continua a mostrare una certa freddezza, distanza con il marito. Forse è un'autodifesa la sua, ma a tutto fa pensare meno che a una voglia di esclusività del rapporto e di unione indissolubile.


----------



## Leda (15 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapere quello che vuole, ad esempio.
> Tenersi la rabbia o la moglie?





Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. delle due l'una.
> moglie e rabbia è il suo inferno.
> 
> ha bisogno di scegliere.
> non sa scegliere.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> secondo il tuo punto di vista, o quello di altri.
> lui non ha ancora trovato il suo.
> ed è solo il suo che può fare la sostanza.





Noreg ha detto:


> infinite possibilità.
> 
> tranquilla, ciascuno di noi ha la sua "favola", anche quelli che la chiamano realtà.



Ogni tanto Noreg compare e mi fa rammaricare che non lo faccia più spesso.


----------



## Markos (15 Agosto 2012)

Quello che ti ha fatto tua moglie è di una gravità inaudita ma parimenti inaudito è, almeno a parer mio, il fatto che, a quanto pare, non se ne renda pienamente conto..
Rispetto e parzialmente condivido l'opinione di chi, precedentemente a questo mio intervento, ha affermato che l'unica strada percorribile passi attraverso un'analisi introspettiva di quella che è la tua sofferenza processo che ritengo sia possibile solo riuscendo ad arrivare a guardarsi freddamente da una prospettiva esterna...
Io per superare i miei traumi interiori ho sempre fatto cosi...
Ma sono assolutamente convinto che nella fattispecie tua moglie ti debba aiutare perchè dopo quello che ha fatto te lo DEVE...
Non può lavarsene le mani cosi considerato che la figlia è anche la sua e che il ritrovare un'armonia familiare da costruire attorno ad essa è un obiettivo che deve essere anche il suo...


----------



## Spider (15 Agosto 2012)

...la vita non è un pò avvelenata...
è completamente avvelenata di un veleno sottile che ogni giorno ha un nome diverso:
 tristezza, disistima, sfiducia, illusione, ricordo... e potremmo continuare ancora.

...io non credo che tu sia rimasto solo per tua figlia... certo è importante
ma sai benissimo dentro di te che non l'avresti persa se dopo qualche tempo
vi foste lasciati... un rapporto diverso certo.. ma sempre tua figlia sarebbe rimasta.

Tu, sei rimasto per te.. e sebbene sia questa la spinta... ancora non ne comprendi a fondo il senso.
e forse il senso del restare non capirai mai.
non si resta per gli altri, si resta per se stessi, anche se non sembra cosi.

 Chiedere non disseta assolutamente, io l'ho fatto...
eppure a ogni risposta si aggiungono nuove mille domande.
devi vedere il fatto per quello che è.
lei ti ha tradito, ti ha ingannato e mentito.. lei è anche cosi, non solo la donna che speravi fosse
 e non è meglio o peggio di altre situazioni,
non cambia il momento o il modo in cui lo ha fatto. 
Resta che ti ha tradito e ingannato.
questo devi vedere se riesci a superare...
 il resto è la tua storia e quello che saprai farne.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non ci potrebbe essere una 4a possibilità?
> Che il sentimento rimasto nel suo animo riesca a sopraffare la rabbia e ad operare il miracolo?
> 
> ...O mi ostino a voler credere ancora nelle favole?



Diletta, a mio parere se questo ragazzo è arrivato sin qui è perche lei a mala pena è riuscito a convincerlo allora e comprensibilmente, essendoci una bimba di mezzo, allora lui ha _abbozzato sperando_ che le cose potessero comunque migliorare, c on il contributo di una donnina che per otto mesi frequenta un altro col futuro marito che l aspetta.

e bene ha detto oscuro, che lo abbia fatto prima o dopo il matrimonio non cambia un bel niente!

questa allora se ne è impippata per mesi dei sentimenti altrui senza nemmeno capire quale fossero i suoi, poi spaventata ha cercato di mettere una pezza implorando il perdono perchè arrivava il figlio, e poi , ovviamente, l arrivo del figlio non ha cambiato la Donna che è , ha aggiunto un ruolo, quello di madre, che a lui ovviamente, non puo' bastare.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo pensi su serio Quibbel?
> 
> Nessuno mi aveva fatto vedere il fidanzamento in quest'ottica prima d'ora...potrebbe essere un escamotage.
> Ma benché mi sforzi non riesco a vederlo come un periodo di prova, come tu dici, c'è pur sempre un legame di coppia e anche intenso, e coppia non vuol dire tradimento.
> ...


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Agosto 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Quello che ti ha fatto tua moglie è di una gravità inaudita ma parimenti inaudito è, almeno a parer mio, il fatto che, a quanto pare, non se ne renda pienamente conto..
> Rispetto e parzialmente condivido l'opinione di chi, precedentemente a questo mio intervento, ha affermato che l'unica strada percorribile passi attraverso un'analisi introspettiva di quella che è la tua sofferenza processo che ritengo sia possibile solo riuscendo ad arrivare a guardarsi freddamente da una prospettiva esterna...
> Io per superare i miei traumi interiori ho sempre fatto cosi...
> Ma sono assolutamente convinto che nella fattispecie tua moglie ti debba aiutare perchè dopo quello che ha fatto te lo DEVE...
> Non può lavarsene le mani cosi considerato che la figlia è anche la sua e che il ritrovare un'armonia familiare da costruire attorno ad essa è un obiettivo che deve essere anche il suo...


:up::up:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Agosto 2012)

Noreg ha detto:


> infinite possibilità.
> 
> tranquilla, ciascuno di noi ha la sua "favola", anche quelli che la chiamano realtà.



applaudo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...la vita non è un pò avvelenata...
> è completamente avvelenata di un veleno sottile che ogni giorno ha un nome diverso:
> tristezza, disistima, sfiducia, illusione, ricordo... e potremmo continuare ancora.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
o si resta perchè non si ha nessuno di migliore però eh?


----------



## erab (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma in concreto cosa dovrebbe fare? Scappare in India per ritrovare sé stesso?



L' allontanamento non deve essere necessariamente fisico, si può anche prendere la consorte, spiegarle
la situazione e vivere per qualche tempo da separati in casa.


----------



## erab (16 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non ci potrebbe essere una 4a possibilità?
> Che il sentimento rimasto nel suo animo riesca a sopraffare la rabbia e ad operare il miracolo?
> 
> ...O mi ostino a voler credere ancora nelle favole?


Tranquilla, non sono favole e domani Monti abbassa le tasse ..... :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo pensi su serio Quibbel?
> 
> Nessuno mi aveva fatto vedere il fidanzamento in quest'ottica prima d'ora...potrebbe essere un escamotage.
> Ma benché mi sforzi non riesco a vederlo come un periodo di prova, come tu dici, c'è pur sempre un legame di coppia e anche intenso, e coppia non vuol dire tradimento.
> ...


è un periodo di prova della coppia, ma è anche vero che si deve confermare su tutti i fronti. e uno dei fronti è sapere (non "pensare") che sia veramente la scelta giusta. come fai a saperlo? sicuramente non aspettando che qualcuno te lo racconta. lo provi e poi fai le tue conclusioni. il fidanzamento si conclude con il matrimonio o con l'addio. nel primo che nel secondo caso opera "sapere" cosa sia meglio per noi, quali siano le scelte giuste. è sbagliato pensare che le cose si aggiustino con il tempo e sposare chi si pensa di amare, quando invece si sa con quasi certezza che non è vero.

e questo ragazzo qui si è sposato una donna che non ama e ora fa la vittima. è certamente raro che capita, ma lo mando a cagare. quando aveva la scelta non l'ha usata, e ora che non può più scappare, si vuole vendicare della sua stessa incapacità di rispondere alla propria responsabilità, che però ha assunto durante la cerimonia. gli devo anche ripetere le parole che ha pronunciato ad alta voce davanti a tutti, ma soprattutto davanti a se stesso?


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> o si resta perchè non si ha nessuno di migliore però eh?



ma che tristezza! restare con una persona finchè non si trova altro....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...la vita non è un pò avvelenata...
> è completamente avvelenata di un veleno sottile che ogni giorno ha un nome diverso:
> tristezza, disistima, sfiducia, illusione, ricordo... e potremmo continuare ancora.
> 
> ...


blu


----------



## kgb1971 (16 Agosto 2012)

è sbagliato pensare che le cose si aggiustino con il tempo e sposare chi si pensa di amare, quando invece si sa con quasi certezza che non è vero.




Ho capito, a mie spese,  che le cose non si aggiustano con il tempo.
Ci vuole sicuramente qualcos'altro da parte mia - senza dubbio  e - penso - anche da parte sua.
E' capire quel qualcos'altro che mi ha spinto a scrivere qui.


Comunque Oltre ad egoista, permaloso e quant'altro sono anche un pò scemo. 
Perchè sarebbe sbagliato sposare la donna che si pensa di amare?


----------



## kgb1971 (16 Agosto 2012)

Quando ci siamo sposati sapevo di amarla.
Oggi, forse, lo penso e basta.
E quando sono sopraffatto dalla rabbia (più vicina al rancore di quanto sia disposto ad ammettere) vado in tilt.
Amore e rabbia possono stare insieme?
Quando ho scoperto il tutto ho deciso di restare.
Probabilmente, come ho letto, l' ho fatto per me.
Non per mia figlia.
Dire che l'ho fatto per mia figlia è un modo per deresponsabilizzarmi, probabilmente.
Ok ho scelto.
Resto.
Ma questo non mi aiuta a stare meglio.
Se non avere la forza o le palle di portare a termine il coraggio delle proprie scelte o lamentarsi per esse significa essere egoisti e permalosi.. ok allora io sono così.
Speravo che il tempo mettesse a posto le cose.
Ho scoperto a mie spese che non è così.
Il mio errore, senza dubbio, è stato quello di tentare di ricostruire quello che c’era prima.
Ovviamente non è possibile.
Siamo diversi.
Tutto è diverso.
Ma la mia “pancia” non si rassegna.
Vorrei tornare a provare quelle cose.
Sapere che non sarà più così, mi fa impazzire di rabbia.
Sapere che non ci sarà più fiducia al 100% mi fa uscire di testa.
Vuol dire essere immaturo?
Ok, sono immaturo, che cazzo vi devo dire.
Devo mettere un punto e ripartire.
In un modo o nell’altro.
Senza voltarmi indietro.


----------



## Spider (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> è sbagliato pensare che le cose si aggiustino con il tempo e sposare chi si pensa di amare, quando invece si sa con quasi certezza che non è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...il tradimento ti scarnifica letteralmente...
è un lutto, un lutto emotivo.. a cui devono seguire tutte le fasi di un possibile recupero.
Al pari di un vero lutto, di una profonda perdita non ci si riprendera mai completamente...
il vivere, l'essere, avranno sempre un sapore e occhi diversi.
Quel qualcos'altro che cerchi è semplicemente te stesso, la tua identità, il valore delle tue scelte.

fa paura conoscere profondamente se stessi, spesso preferiamo averne una vaga percezione,
 questo si questo no, questo va bene e questo no, mi piace e non mi piace...non so...
ma ora...
siamo stati chiamati a scegliere veramente.. ecco cosa fa il tradimento,
devi scegliere la tua vita in maniera decisamente più consapevole e cruda, 
costi quello che costi.
Immagina te e dove ti vedi più felice e sereno...
io per esempio... non mi sono visto più felice solo.. o con un altra.,
e credo adesso che la mia felicità non debba necessariamente dipendere da altri
ma solo da me stesso, senza egoismi e senza paure... 
consapevole di quello che ho vissuto e vivrò.


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Devo mettere un punto e ripartire.
> In un modo o nell’altro.
> Senza voltarmi indietro.


KGB, non ho molte parole da dire....  Ma ti dedico questa scena di "Solo un padre". Una storia molto diversa dalla tua ma forse per alcuni aspetti ti ci puoi ritrovare. Comunque è un bel film... 

ari

[video=youtube;lrKMl4R2nTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrKMl4R2nTo[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

*kgb*



kgb1971 ha detto:


> è sbagliato pensare che le cose si aggiustino con il tempo e sposare chi si pensa di amare, quando invece si sa con quasi certezza che non è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non sei nè quello nè quell altro. e non vado oltre perchè mi ha irritato non poco chi ti ha giudicato cosi.


il matrimonio è esposto a continue minacce e se non lo si vive come un qualcosa in continua crescita e trasformazione non si arriva da nessuna parte e va tutto a ramengo.

Quella scelta che hai fatto tu e lei se non è ripetuta tutti i giorni con convinzione, con atteggiamenti, fatti, gesti, parole che danno vitalità al progetto tutto affonda.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è un periodo di prova della coppia, ma è anche vero che si deve confermare su tutti i fronti. e uno dei fronti è sapere (non "pensare") che sia veramente la scelta giusta. come fai a saperlo? sicuramente non aspettando che qualcuno te lo racconta. lo provi e poi fai le tue conclusioni. il fidanzamento si conclude con il matrimonio o con l'addio. nel primo che nel secondo caso opera "sapere" cosa sia meglio per noi, quali siano le scelte giuste. è sbagliato pensare che le cose si aggiustino con il tempo e sposare chi si pensa di amare, quando invece si sa con quasi certezza che non è vero.
> 
> e questo ragazzo qui si è sposato una donna che non ama e ora fa la vittima. è certamente raro che capita, ma lo *mando a cagare*. quando aveva la scelta non l'ha usata, e ora che non può più scappare, si vuole vendicare della sua stessa incapacità di rispondere alla propria responsabilità, che però ha assunto durante la cerimonia. gli devo anche ripetere le parole che ha pronunciato ad alta voce davanti a tutti, ma soprattutto davanti a se stesso?


*ma che cz scrivi ?!!!
*


----------



## Spider (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Quando ci siamo sposati sapevo di amarla.
> Oggi, forse, lo penso e basta.
> E quando sono sopraffatto dalla rabbia (più vicina al rancore di quanto sia disposto ad ammettere) vado in tilt.
> Amore e rabbia possono stare insieme?
> ...


...è questo l'errore, non voltarsi...
quando sai benissimo che è impossibile.
Piuttosto, voltarsi, se hai deciso di restare, e guardare tutto con occhi diversi.
La fiducia al 100% non c'è neanche in chi mai si è tradito... è un illusione, un patto mai sforato..
ma che potrebbe anche mai aver messo alla prova il vero amore.
facile avere fiducia, quando mai è stata provata.
pensa questo... stai sperimentando se veramente ami, chi ami e quanto ami.
Se ragionassimo in maniera diversa, qualcuno dirà da "coglioni"... potremmo affermare che 
questa è stata la tua prova... la certezza del tuo amore... 
sei rimasto, vuoi lei o comunque qualcosa di lei, dimostri in maniera più schietta e genuina il tuo amore per lei.
una donna che ti ha tradito e che tu continui ad amare.


----------



## Leda (16 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è questo l'errore, non voltarsi...
> quando sai benissimo che è impossibile.
> Piuttosto, voltarsi, se hai deciso di restare, e guardare tutto con occhi diversi.
> La fiducia al 100% non c'è neanche in chi mai si è tradito... è un illusione, un patto mai sforato..
> ...


Condivido e approvo!


----------



## Prisencolinensinainciusol (16 Agosto 2012)

Allora, la fiducia in lei non ti tornerà. Fattene una ragione. Puoi parlarci quanto vuoi, puoi chiederle tutti i particolari che ti pare... Ma servirà solo a ferire il tuo orgoglio... E non solo quello.

La cosa perversa della faccenda è che col tempo sarà lei stessa ad attaccarti, perché non riesci a superare il trauma, perché ad ogni litigata avrai una buona scusa per ritirarle fuori "almeno io non ti ho tradita" e lei si sentirà sempre più in svantaggio... 

Insomma, le cose sono destinate a complicarsi... Purtroppo bisogna viverle per capirle appieno, e le mie parole non sono abbastanza raffinate per darti anche solo un'idea di cosa ti aspetta. Molte cose le stai già provando... Ma altre devi ancora capirle. E in questo sì, il tempo ti aiuterà. E ti renderà più forte.

Hai una stupenda figlia. Amala e goditela. E ringrazia ogni giorno di poterlo fare. Quando cresce falle ascoltare della buona musica, che hai ottimi gusti in materia.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

Ma questa signora in tutto cio', io non ho ancora capito che fa ?
che dice


----------



## Spider (16 Agosto 2012)

Prisencolinensinainciusol ha detto:


> Allora, la fiducia in lei non ti tornerà. Fattene una ragione. Puoi parlarci quanto vuoi, puoi chiederle tutti i particolari che ti pare... Ma servirà solo a ferire il tuo orgoglio... E non solo quello.
> 
> La cosa perversa della faccenda è che col tempo sarà lei stessa ad attaccarti, perché non riesci a superare il trauma, perché ad ogni litigata avrai una buona scusa per ritirarle fuori "almeno io non ti ho tradita" e lei si sentirà sempre più in svantaggio...
> 
> ...


..trovo quello che hai scritto ,dettato solo dal rancore...
... non c'è niente di perverso... se risolvi te stesso.
Probalbilmente si risolverebbe tutto con un colpo di spugna...
ma le persone ahimè, hanno anche dei sentimenti, delle emozioni...
e non sempre è facile buttate tutto al cesso.
... la tua personale esperienza ... non è la sua.


----------



## Essenove (16 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutto il forum. Leggo da un po' e questa discussione mi ha spinto a cominciare la mia "partecipazione attiva" con questo primo messaggio.

Non posso che condividere tutti i pareri e suggerimenti scritti finora. Il problema è che sono "razionalmente" condivisibili. Ma convincere il cuore è tutt'altra faccenda. Ci si può convincere che una storia è finita oppure è importante, che un legame va mantenuto o tagliato, ma poi sono i sentimenti che ti prendono alla gola e non ti permettono di vivere serenamente una decisone presa razionalmente in maniera ineccepibile.

Probabilmente è vero che la moglie di KGB vede il suo tradimento come un errore, una cosa morta e sepolta che probabilmente non rifarebbe se avesse la possibilità di tornare indietro. E altrettanto probabilmente non è tentata dal rifarlo. Hanno una stupenda bimba e si potrebbe tranquillamente guardare avanti. Ma se dopo così tanto tempo il cuore di KGB ancora lancia segnali soffocanti che letteralmente gli tolgono il respiro, c'è davvero poco da fare, c'è davvero poco da convincersi che la giusta scelta è stata fatta.

E' un inferno che KGB sta affrontando molto molto coraggiosamente, a mio avviso.

Come può uscirne? Difficile. Se il cervello ancora non ha convinto il cuore, come potrà farlo in futuro? Il tempo è spesso un buon alleato, ma di tempo ne è passato e spesso i vasi rotti non si ricompongono perfettamente.

Un'alternativa, non so quanto praticabile sarebbe quella di metterci un bel punto e ricominciare. Letteralmente. KGB potrebbe lasciarla, dicendole di non essere riuscito a superare la cosa e di avere bisogno di tagliare la relazione. Ma potrebbe anche offrirle una via di riappacificamento, lasciarle una porta aperta. Per ricominciare un nuovo rapporto dopo la fine (e la conseguente rottura) del vecchio. Starà a lei dimostrare, in quel tempo che sarete separati, che vuole e merita una nuova chance, una nuova vita insieme.
A quel punto forse il cuore anche vedrà la nuova storia come un inizio. La vecchia è finita male e anche lei avrà pagato. Ma insieme si può iniziare qualcosa di nuovo, diverso e migliore. E' soggettivo, c'è chi la vede come una cosa forzata e chi come una cosa che può funzionare. Il tuo cuore, KGB, che dice?

Non dimentichiamo che la bimba ha 3 anni. Ora molte cose non le afferra e le potrebbe vedere come un gioco (anche il papà che non dorme a casa per un periodo). Ma quando avrà 8,9, 10 anni le cose le sentirà, le capirà. Ed è proprio per lei che devi far contento anche il tuo cuore, prima che lei lo "senta". Perchè il dolore di un genitore viene avvertito, indipendentemente dai sorrisi esteriori. 

Ti auguro di uccidere quel dolore ora, KGB.


----------



## Prisencolinensinainciusol (16 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..trovo quello che hai scritto ,dettato solo dal rancore...
> ... non c'è niente di perverso... se risolvi te stesso.
> Probalbilmente si risolverebbe tutto con un colpo di spugna...
> ma le persone ahimè, hanno anche dei sentimenti, delle emozioni...
> ...


Bah no il rancore se ne è andato anni fa...

Puoi risolvere te stesso quanto vuoi, ma non i comportamenti degli altri.
Per il resto non credo tu abbia capito un benemerito di quello che volevo comunicare


----------



## Leda (16 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutto il forum. Leggo da un po' e questa discussione mi ha spinto a cominciare la mia "partecipazione attiva" con questo primo messaggio.
> 
> Non posso che condividere tutti i pareri e suggerimenti scritti finora. Il problema è che sono "razionalmente" condivisibili. Ma convincere il cuore è tutt'altra faccenda. Ci si può convincere che una storia è finita oppure è importante, che un legame va mantenuto o tagliato, ma poi sono i sentimenti che ti prendono alla gola e non ti permettono di vivere serenamente una decisone presa razionalmente in maniera ineccepibile.
> 
> ...


Gran bell'intervento, il tuo, Essenove! Ti ho approvata :up:

Benvenuta (o benvenuto?)


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

premetto che ho letto solo il 10%...

che tu la ami cncora non devi avere dubbi...
se nn l'avessi amata credimi l'avresti mandata a fare due passi anche prima che ti tradisse..no???
la vedi con occhi diversi..o meglio la rabbia offusca la visione di lei che avevi prima...
ha sbagliato ti ha mentito..ma è la setssa donmne che hai sposato..è sempre lei...
la vostra vita insieme è corrosa dalle tue riflessioni continue..
perchè riflettere ancora...
perchè pensare ancora
basta non chiederti piu come andrà a finire..smetti di pensare a quel che è accaduto...
vai avanti se è questo quello che vuoi...
se è questa la tua scelta...
dicono che siamo vittime..si di noi stessi..perchè anche noi abbiamo occasione di scegliere se restare e dare una seconda possibilità...o lasciare quella persona....
restare e soffrire non ha senso...specie dopo 3 anni...
ma è tutto lì..non hai abbandonato quell'idea...quell'idea che hai di lei con l'altro..piu ci pensi è piu sarà presente...


spesso non sono stata capita....
però adesso sto bene...
scelgo di dare una seconda possibilità e lo scelgo davvero....abbandonando l'idea che mi ha fatto stare male....
continuando...e non come nulla fosse per carità...ma non permetto a quell'idea di avvelenarmi ancora...no...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutto il forum. Leggo da un po' e questa discussione mi ha spinto a cominciare la mia "partecipazione attiva" con questo primo messaggio.
> 
> Non posso che condividere tutti i pareri e suggerimenti scritti finora. Il problema è che sono "razionalmente" condivisibili. Ma convincere il cuore è tutt'altra faccenda. Ci si può convincere che una storia è finita oppure è importante, che un legame va mantenuto o tagliato, ma poi sono i sentimenti che ti prendono alla gola e non ti permettono di vivere serenamente una decisone presa razionalmente in maniera ineccepibile.
> 
> ...


approvo...
benvenuta o benvenuto...


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè riflettere ancora...
> perchè pensare ancora


Al di là di quello che hai scelto di fare nel tuo caso particolare: in generale, riflettere ancora e pensare ancora possono avere un senso. E' un meccanismo che serve a non vivere un rapporto in modo acritico e superficiale, prendendo per buono tutto senza porsi domande magari dolorose ma necessarie.

Tu hai valutato che nella tua storia si poteva voltare pagina, perché tuo marito si è sinceramente pentito e ti ha dimostrato con tutte le forze che vuole un futuro con te. Diciamo che ti ha incoraggiata e presa per mano, dopo il misfatto. Questo però con KGB non è successo, a quanto pare. La moglie continua a stare sulla difensiva: forse  anche per questo lui continua ad arrovellarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che tristezza! restare con una persona finchè non si trova altro....


Non sai quanti lo fanno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *ma che cz scrivi ?!!!
> *


non posso? 

guarda ho poca pietà con l'essere umano, figurati con i maschi caduti vittime del proprio saper meglio. già mi immagino un discorso dal vivo, tipo: "se avessi saputo che finiva così". ma se già lo sapeva? non era meglio dare un taglio? ovviamente no, perché gli piace far pagare agli altri il conto delle proprie indecisioni. guarda, questo genere di persona l'ho incontrato alla nascita e mi ha accompagnato per 16 anni, su questo fronte conosco tutte la variazioni, fasce e ferite.

una persona che gronda sangue di orgoglio ferito e urla vendetta per tutta la vita senza mai assumersi mai una colpa propria, è compiacente della propria merda e in questo senso può andare a cagare. meglio così?


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> una persona che gronda sangue di orgoglio ferito e urla vendetta per tutta la vita senza mai assumersi mai una colpa propria, è compiacente della propria merda e in questo senso può andare a cagare. meglio così?


Ehm, quello che KGB non sapeva è che dopo 3 anni lui avrebbe continuato a soffrirci.
Ha fatto un errore di valutazione...


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ehm, quello che KGB non sapeva è che dopo 3 anni lui avrebbe continuato a soffrirci.
> Ha fatto un errore di valutazione...


E aggiungo: ci sono tante storie di tradimento in cui tu dai fiducia a colei che ti ha tradito e lei si impegna in tutti i modi per ricostruire insieme. Ci sono le storie con il lieto fine, eccome se ce ne sono.
Lui ci sperava, però forse l'atteggiamento di sua moglie (sempre sulla difensiva) non lo "incoraggia" abbastanza.
doveva lasciarla prima? Con il senno di poi siamo tutti bravi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ehm, quello che KGB non sapeva è che dopo 3 anni lui avrebbe continuato a soffrirci.
> Ha fatto un errore di valutazione...


la realtà è che dopo aver saputo della scappatella e contorni, non ha più amato e avrebbe dovuto abbandonare il campo.

non dico che sia facile di rispondere, ma fra le righe traspare che lui non avrebbe mai tradito il suo fidanzamento "perché non si fa" e ora sta per tradire il matrimonio "perché gronda ancora sangue". non gli viene in mente che molto probabilmente la storia extra di sua moglie non ha avuto seguito, mentre lui cerca (ancora) a sfondare una porta con le corna che non ha, per metterle alla sua moglie.

guardalo un po' dal lato opposto. una persona con tutti i suoi difetti che però ha rinunciato al passato per un futuro chiamato famiglia. scopre un giorno che suo marito si è vendicato scopandosi mezzo mondo per via della storia accantonata anni e anni fa, prematrimoniale. ti arrabbi e divorzi. come giusto sia. perché una persona così non si merita altro che trovarsi davanti alla porta.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al di là di quello che hai scelto di fare nel tuo caso particolare: in generale, riflettere ancora e pensare ancora possono avere un senso. E' un meccanismo che serve a non vivere un rapporto in modo acritico e superficiale, prendendo per buono tutto senza porsi domande magari dolorose ma necessarie.
> 
> Tu hai valutato che nella tua storia si poteva voltare pagina, perché tuo marito si è sinceramente pentito e ti ha dimostrato con tutte le forze che vuole un futuro con te. Diciamo che ti ha incoraggiata e presa per mano, dopo il misfatto. Questo però con KGB non è successo, a quanto pare. La moglie continua a stare sulla difensiva: forse  anche per questo lui continua ad arrovellarsi.



alle volte il compagno resta sulla difensiva perchè siamo noi a continuare a chiedere....scavare...ripensare e discutere su una cosa che purtroppo è ormai successa...
vedi pure io all'inizio ne parlai riparlai...fino alla nausea..ma poi..cosa cambiava...?
mio marito mi ha aiutata perchè io ho permesso lui di poterlo fare...
perchè quando ero offuscata..ogni suo tentativo da me era ripetutanmente frainteso...
mi spiego meglio...
se mi chiedeva di uscire...o di fare qualcosa...io ero li pronta ad accusarlo che lo faceva solo perchè si sentiva in colpa...
se mi aiutava in cucina..che so a tagliare la cipolla...o metteva l'acqua sul fuoco...a me dava persino fastidio...
ci furono giorni che odiavo averlo accanto...perchè la sua faccia mi faceva rabbia...
anche essere toccata..abbracciata all'improvviso...cose che prima adoravo...adesso le evitavo...
poi ci furono momenti di silenzio...
non si parlava...
lui in effetti non sapeva che argomento prendere...io neppure...
poi...la riflessione..il vuoto totale...
un giorno affacciata alla mia veranda...guardavo il panorama..meraviglioso...ma non lo era piu per me...
perchè...?
stavo annebbiando tutto..stavo distruggendo tutto...perchè mi "fissavo"...
i giorn intanto passavono ....
iniziai inizialmente a riprendere le piccole attività quotidiane che avevo tralasciato...
cosa mi davano...??prima mi davano tanto...e adesso??...
perchè...?
inizio a svuotare la mente..non pensare troppo a quello...ricomincio..
piano piano mi sono accorta che non era difficile...io lo credevo...ne ero convinta...
inizia a guradare lui con gli occhi di prima....iniziai a vivere come prima...
basta iniziare senza dar per scontato che è difficile...

certo quell'accaduto resta nel mio cuore...e resta li...coem tutte le cose belle o brutte...

la vita continua..la mia è una bella famiglia...è unita...e lo è rimasta nonostante...
è stata una prova..vediamola così..un ostacolo....

se avessi continuato a soffrire e chiedermi perchè credo che me ne sarei andata....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E aggiungo: ci sono tante storie di tradimento in cui tu dai fiducia a colei che ti ha tradito e lei si impegna in tutti i modi per ricostruire insieme. Ci sono le storie con il lieto fine, eccome se ce ne sono.
> Lui ci sperava, però forse l'atteggiamento di sua moglie (sempre sulla difensiva) non lo "incoraggia" abbastanza.
> doveva lasciarla prima? Con il senno di poi siamo tutti bravi...


prendiamo mia madre. dopo anni e anni di affronti di ogni genere si è stufata ed è andato sull'ironico, che ha mandato in fibrillazione e tutte furie mio padre, che era convintissimo che mia madre lo tradisse.

realtà però è che lui per vendicarsi è andato a scoparsi altre donne e ha goduto come una bestia a raccontarlo a mia madre, che è morta dal peso delle colpe che non ha mai avuto. non si sono divorziati perché non c'erano i soldi, non si sono separati perché avevano bisogno di noi (figli) per sfogarsi.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prendiamo mia madre. dopo anni e anni di affronti di ogni genere si è stufata ed è andato sull'ironico, che ha mandato in fibrillazione e tutte furie mio padre, che era convintissimo che mia madre lo tradisse.
> 
> realtà però è che lui per vendicarsi è andato a scoparsi altre donne e ha goduto come una bestia a raccontarlo a mia madre, che è morta dal peso delle colpe che non ha mai avuto. non si sono divorziati perché non c'erano i soldi, non si sono separati perché avevano bisogno di noi (figli) per sfogarsi.


premetto che
mi dispiace molto....
ma questa è la storia di tua madre....ogni storia è diversa....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prendiamo mia madre. dopo anni e anni di affronti di ogni genere si è stufata ed è andato sull'ironico, che ha mandato in fibrillazione e tutte furie mio padre, che era convintissimo che mia madre lo tradisse.
> 
> realtà però è che lui per vendicarsi è andato a scoparsi altre donne e ha goduto come una bestia a raccontarlo a mia madre, che è *morta* dal peso delle colpe che non ha mai avuto. non si sono divorziati perché non c'erano i soldi, non si sono separati perché avevano bisogno di noi (figli) per sfogarsi.


simbolicamente. l'ha annientata.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto che
> mi dispiace molto....
> ma questa è la storia di tua madre....ogni storia è diversa....


sì lo so, non difendo mia madre, non era e non è un angioletto.

mi fa traboccare la storia che è troppo simile a una già stravvissuta.


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

*Uhm...*

Dite che KGB potrebbe essere meno rigido? Che forse ha smesso di amare la moglie da tanto?
Il dubbio è ragionevole, in fondo...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dite che KGB potrebbe* essere meno rigido*? Che forse ha smesso di amare la moglie da tanto?
> Il dubbio è ragionevole, in fondo...



dico che tre anni sono troppi.....
non ha smesso di amare...vuole solo smettere di farlo...


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì lo so, non difendo mia madre, non era e non è un angioletto.
> 
> mi fa traboccare la storia che è troppo simile a una già stravvissuta.


Qui, era evidente che fosse il dolore del figlio a rispondere al posto tuo.

ma non è giusto nei confronti di Kgb. e lo sai .


----------



## Essenove (16 Agosto 2012)

Mah... secondo me non ha smesso di amare, sennò non soffirebbe così ancora. Tre anni sono tanto tanto tempo. E il tempo è spesso il miglior alleato. Ma sembra essere inerme. Il sentimento c'è ancora e non è solo rabbia o delusione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Qui, era evidente che fosse il dolore del figlio a rispondere al posto tuo.
> 
> ma non è giusto nei confronti di Kgb. e lo sai .


invece è giustissimo. io mi sono giurato di non stare in silenzio quando qualcuno mi chiede l'opinione.

mi chiedo perché non divorzia piuttosto. capita a tutti sbagliare.

ma vedi, gli piace l'idea della vendetta e di procurare sofferenza. e la mette pure qui per sentire le nostre opinioni. e io gliela racconto. a colpi di ascia.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Mah... secondo me non ha smesso di amare, sennò non soffirebbe così ancora. Tre anni sono tanto tanto tempo. E il tempo è spesso il miglior alleato. Ma sembra essere inerme. Il sentimento c'è ancora e non è solo rabbia o delusione.


già..
il tempo ti è alleato solo se decidi di trascorrerlo meglio...
si deve fare posto ad altro...non lasciare che la rabbia e la delusione lo occupino tutto...altrimenti diventa un ergastolo di dolore e basta...


----------



## Essenove (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già..
> il tempo ti è alleato solo se decidi di trascorrerlo meglio...
> si deve fare posto ad altro...non lasciare che la rabbia e la delusione lo occupino tutto...altrimenti diventa un ergastolo di dolore e basta...


Il tempo ti è alleato perchè spessissimo lenisce anche le passioni più forti (ahimé). Il problema è che probabilmente avendo la moglie davanti agli occhi ogni giorno il tempo si azzera istantaneamente ogni volta.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> *Il tempo ti è alleato perchè spessissimo lenisce anche le passioni più forti (ahimé*). Il problema è che probabilmente avendo la moglie davanti agli occhi ogni giorno il tempo si azzera istantaneamente ogni volta.




se le lenisce significa che non erano forti....ma certo se ci si impegna...ma allora se è questo quel che si vuole perchè stare insieme...?

la parte in rosso non l'ho capita bene...


----------



## Essenove (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> se le lenisce significa che non erano forti....ma certo se ci si impegna...ma allora se è questo quel che si vuole perchè stare insieme...?
> 
> la parte in rosso non l'ho capita bene...


Sono convinto che il tempo lenisca anche le passioni più violente e forti. Che possono sopravvivere, ma con un'intensità minore.

Con la parte in rosso volevo dire, spiegandomi come un indiano, che il tempo può essere un grande alleato nel lenire il dolore se speso lontano dalla fonte del dolore stesso. Avendo la moglie sempre davanti agli occhi è come se ogni giorno rivivesse il tradimento e quindi il trascorrere del tempo non è guaritore


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Sono convinto che il tempo lenisca anche le passioni più violente e forti. Che possono sopravvivere, ma con un'intensità minore.
> 
> Con la parte in rosso volevo dire, spiegandomi come un indiano, che il tempo può essere un grande alleato nel lenire il dolore se speso lontano dalla fonte del dolore stesso. *Avendo la moglie sempre davanti agli occhi è come se ogni giorno rivivesse il tradimento e quindi il trascorrere del tempo non è guaritore*


*
*
allra devi fare la scelta di andare....

anche mio marito era fonte di dolore....
lo percepivo così....quando mi sono lasciata andare...ho smesso...
perchè lui a parte la stronzata era l'uomo di sempre...

vedi se decidi di restare lo devi fare consapevole che si  non sara facile...e consapevole del fatto che si resta per ricominciare...non per finire...devi dare spazio a quel che c'era...perchè è quello il motivi che ti ha fatto rimanere....
quel che c'è...

è difficile spiegarsi...


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Sono convinto che il tempo lenisca anche le passioni più violente e forti. Che possono sopravvivere, ma con un'intensità minore.
> 
> Con la parte in rosso volevo dire, spiegandomi come un indiano, che il tempo può essere un grande alleato nel lenire il dolore se speso lontano dalla fonte del dolore stesso. Avendo la moglie sempre davanti agli occhi è come se ogni giorno rivivesse il tradimento e quindi il trascorrere del tempo non è guaritore



quoto tutto .
anche il precedente.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dite che KGB potrebbe essere meno rigido? *Che forse ha smesso di amare la moglie da tanto?
> Il dubbio è ragionevole, in fondo...*


Ma secondo me è il contrario ...
È proprio perché sa di amare sua moglie che trova difficile uscirne fuori....
vede la figlia e vede di riflesso loro due in un'unica personcina...
quindi ha preso la figlia come un canale tra lui e sua moglie dovrebbe cercare di chiudere questo canale e crearne due...
cioè non :
Lui freccia figlia freccia moglie 
ma:
                 Figlia
lui frecce
                 Moglie


----------



## kgb1971 (16 Agosto 2012)

*iniziai inizialmente a riprendere le piccole attività quotidiane che avevo tralasciato...*
*cosa mi davano...??prima mi davano tanto...e adesso??...
perchè...?
inizio a svuotare la mente..non pensare troppo a quello...ricomincio.*


Annuccia, le cose che hai scritto sono molto simili alle nostre/Mie.
Sono a quel punto.
Stanco di rabbia e rancore; stanco di meditare vendetta.
Non mi fanno bene e sono del tutto inutili.
Lo so bene.
Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma faccio fatica.

Mia moglie, all’epoca, mi ha chiesto perdono.
In questi anni però non sempre l’ho sentita vicina.
Lei mi ha detto una volta che non è facile starmi vicino.
Che sono io, talvolta, a non permetterglielo.
Forse inconsciamente è un modo per fargliela pagare.
Le nostre vite, come quelle di tutti, sono piene di problemi. 
E con una figlia è difficile fermarsi e fare il punto della situazione.
Ma quando mi fermo non mi sembra di essere andato avanti più di tanto da tre anni fa.
Sono ancora ferito a morte.
“Tutto” qui.


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Kgb*

Ascolta,quello che ha fatto tua moglie per dinamica e tempistica è qualcosa di gravissimo!Pensare che una donna in attesa se ne vada in giro a tradire il patener è qualcosa di impronunciabile.Azioni di una gravità estrema non si superano e perdonano MAI,al massimo si decide di conviverci ma a quale prezzo?Ma tu accanto la vuoi una donna così?Tu sei sceso a compromessi con te stesso,ma a quanto sembra il compromesso è palesemente inaccettabile per tua natura!!Puoi andare avanti per anni, rimarrà così...!Tua moglie poi.....lasciam stare,mi sembra non si sia neanche resa conto della gravità di certe azioni.....!


----------



## kgb1971 (16 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prendiamo mia madre. dopo anni e anni di affronti di ogni genere si è stufata ed è andato sull'ironico, che ha mandato in fibrillazione e tutte furie mio padre, che era convintissimo che mia madre lo tradisse.
> 
> realtà però è che lui per vendicarsi è andato a scoparsi altre donne e ha goduto come una bestia a raccontarlo a mia madre, che è morta dal peso delle colpe che non ha mai avuto. non si sono divorziati perché non c'erano i soldi, non si sono separati perché avevano bisogno di noi (figli) per sfogarsi.


Adesso ho capito perchè sei così incazzato.
Datti una calmata.
Non mi sono separato all'epoca perchè ci credevo e ci credo ancora.
Solo che mi sono reso conto di non essere andato avanti tanto nella "elaborazione della cosa" come avrei dovuto e voluto. 
Sicuramente per colpa mia, ma anche per "colpa" di mia moglie che, speravo mi aiutasse di più.
O forse non mi ha aiutato nel modo giusto.
A differenza tua non ho le idee chiare.
Altra novità: non mi sono scopato mezzo mondo.
E comunque se dovessi tradire mia moglie non credo proprio di "godere come una bestia" a dirglielo.
Se sei incazzato con tuo padre non prendertela con me.
E poi la storia del fidanzamento che è fatto apposts per fare esperimenti, scusa, ma mi sembra una minchiata stellare.
Vabbè, faqcciamo così: se mi dovessi risposare fisserò la cerimonia alla 19 di sera... così fino alle 18.55 posso scoparmi il mondo con l'animo sereno.


----------



## kgb1971 (16 Agosto 2012)

*inizio a svuotare la mente..non pensare troppo a quello...ricomincio


*Come hai fatto?


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> *inizio a svuotare la mente..non pensare troppo a quello...ricomincio
> 
> 
> *Come hai fatto?




kgb

guarda che è lei che ti dovrebbe aiutare, non è che uno fa tutto da solo .


----------



## tempo (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> [Mia moglie, all’epoca, mi ha chiesto perdono.
> In questi anni però non sempre l’ho sentita vicina.
> Lei mi ha detto una volta che non è facile starmi vicino.
> Che sono io, talvolta, a non permetterglielo.
> ...



Scusami, ma a te non capita di pensare quanto sia frequente certa miopia che ci colpisce rendendoci spaventosamente ottusi, prigionieri di noi stessi?
A me succede sempre più spesso negli ultimi tempi: mi guardo indietro e trovo senza fondamento sofferenze, idee e convinzioni che ieri mi sembravano sacrosante, ineludibili, e per le quali ho speso inutilmente l'anima.

Ti leggo e "ferito a morte" mi mette i brividi.
Intendiamoci, comprendo bene quello che vuoi dire, ma oggi non posso fare a meno di notare una visione corta del dolore, l'uso disinvolto delle parole.
"Le parole sono importanti", diceva qualcuno.

La mano armata sarebbe quella di tua moglie?
Vuoi forse dire che tu sei inerme, in balìa degli altri e degli eventi?
Non hai alcuna forza, nessuna capacità di azione? 

O forse confondi tua moglie con quel giudice severo che non lasciando scampo a lei, non può lasciarlo neanche a te?

Fai una cosa, portalo un po' in giro questo gigante cieco, hai visto mai riuscisse a recuperare qualche diottria.
Portalo in un reparto di malati terminali, fagli sentire l'odore acre che c'è dove il tempo sta per finire, dove non c'è più spazio per la volontà, i sogni, i desideri, il pranzo di domani, quella telefonata, un biglietto aereo, gli auguri di Natale.
Descrivigli lo sguardo di chi è davvero ferito a morte, la maschera di dolore che implora pietà, fagli ascoltare la voce muta della paura, i pensieri che corrono al mare in un corpo immobile.

Poi lascialo lì. 
Tu torna a casa.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

è vero, l uso delle parole è importante, ma anche la lettura* tra *le parole lo è .

forse in quel _ferito a morte_ voleva significare che sente_ ferito a morte _il suo amore, non la sua persona.


anzi, il* loro* amore, o meglio, la fiducia che riponeva in esso.


----------



## tempo (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> non mi sembra di essere andato avanti più di tanto da tre anni fa.
> *Sono* ancora ferito a morte





dammi un nome ha detto:


> è vero, l uso delle parole è importante, ma anche la lettura* tra *le parole lo è



Posso tranquillamente sperare che tu riesca a leggere tra le mie.


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,quello che ha fatto tua moglie per dinamica e tempistica è qualcosa di gravissimo!Pensare che una donna in attesa se ne vada in giro a tradire il patener è qualcosa di impronunciabile.Azioni di una gravità estrema non si superano e perdonano MAI,al massimo si decide di conviverci ma a quale prezzo?Ma tu accanto la vuoi una donna così?Tu sei sceso a compromessi con te stesso,ma a quanto sembra il compromesso è palesemente inaccettabile per tua natura!!Puoi andare avanti per anni, rimarrà così...!Tua moglie poi.....lasciam stare,mi sembra non si sia neanche resa conto della gravità di certe azioni.....!



Quoto! :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

tempo ha detto:


> Posso tranquillamente sperare che tu riesca a leggere tra le mie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito perchè sei così incazzato.
> Datti una calmata.
> Non mi sono separato all'epoca perchè ci credevo e ci credo ancora.
> Solo che mi sono reso conto di non essere andato avanti tanto nella "elaborazione della cosa" come avrei dovuto e voluto.
> ...


Questo era inteso come scoperta post mortem del matrimonio. Chi è stato tradito vede una folla di ammiratori dove invece non c'è nemmeno mezzo. Alcuni percepiscono uno sguardo come alto tradimento, altri invece tollerano scappatelle di solo sesso.

Hai parlato di volerti vendicare, con o senza parole dunque le racconti del tradimento consumato ... se lo farai ancora.

Se il fidanzamento non fosse un banco di prova, allora perché lo si fa?

Io non sono sposato per diversi motivi, ma uno è perché non potrei da un lato giurare e dall'altra mantenere la promessa di eterna fedeltà anche se la mia è stata tradita. Nella coppia che vive nel perdono, dovrei perdonare anche un tradimento e quindi fidarmi. E quindi non potendo fare questa promessa, non mi sposo.

La situazione tragicomica di mio padre deriva dalla promessa data frettolosamente senza aver ben chiaro che da allora non avrebbe più potuto provare altre esperienze, e grazie al suo superego ferito, quando ha fatto questa scoperto, ha cominciato a vedere fantasmi dove non c'erano.

La sua formula era/è: se a me è proibito fare una cosa, allora gli altri lo fanno di certo. E grazie a questo misero calcolo si è poi permesso di uccidere tutti i sentimenti e affetti che qualunque membro della famiglia potesse avere verso chiunque altro.

Il suo ragionamento poi non ha permesso nemmeno di discuterlo, e chiunque abbia osato contraddirlo (tutti), è stato bannato dalla sua vita. Motivo per il quale ora è un vecchio rintriciullito solitario dell'unica filosofia di vita "vera".

Io non sono incazzato con mio padre per dare la colpa a te, ma sono incazzato con te, perche mostri gli stessi sintomi e giustificazioni per dare spettacolo a una partenza sbagliatissima e peggiore di una bomba a mano.


----------



## tempo (17 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


>


Ho sperato male 

Credi che Kgb possa uscire dalle sabbie mobili in cui annaspa da tre anni con una pacca sulle spalle? 
Con il rinforzo della colpa della moglie che gli ha avvelenato la vita e che per questo deve espiare finchè morte non li separi?

Ha scelto di rimanere con lei. Dice di voler stare con lei. Lei non è in grado di aiutarlo come lui vorrebbe. Lui vorrebbe indietro il sogno, lei adesso può offrirgli solo la realtà. Se continuerà a rifiutarla, a negarla, a scansarla, continuerà a stare male. Deve guardarla in faccia, attraversarla e uscirne nuovo. Aria pulita al cervello e al cuore. 
Altrimenti è la fine, è fissità di idee, è nevrosi.
E' un lusso che non può permettersi.


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

tempo ha detto:


> Ho sperato male
> 
> Credi che Kgb possa uscire dalle sabbie mobili in cui annaspa da tre anni con una pacca sulle spalle?
> Con il rinforzo della colpa della moglie che gli ha avvelenato la vita e che per questo deve espiare finchè morte non li separi?
> ...


Non posso, ma, soprattutto, non voglio.


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo era inteso come scoperta post mortem del matrimonio. Chi è stato tradito vede una folla di ammiratori dove invece non c'è nemmeno mezzo. Alcuni percepiscono uno sguardo come alto tradimento, altri invece tollerano scappatelle di solo sesso.
> 
> Hai parlato di volerti vendicare, con o senza parole dunque le racconti del tradimento consumato ... se lo farai ancora.
> 
> ...


Sarà' l'ora tarda, ma faccio fatica a seguirti.
In questi tre anni non ho mai fatto scene di gelosia o pensato di quali ammiratori.
il venticinquenne è sparito subito e quindi non ho visto ammiratori ad ogni angolo. Ho un sacco di difetti, ma, almeno per ora, non sono paranoico. Mi lamento solo del fatto che in questi tre anni avrei voluta sentirla più vicina.

Quando parlo di vendetta parlo della scopata presuntivamente liberatrice. Cioé siccome ho scatti di rabbia, gastrite, ecc, mi sono detto: magari se mi metto dall'altra parte dopo starò meglio. La mia idea non è certo quella di sbandierare le mie "tacche" a mia moglie. Allo stato non l'ho ancora tradita.

La tresca mia moglie l'ha iniziata dopo che le ho chiesto di sposarmi e l'ho scoperta dopo il matrimonio e dopo che era nata nostra figlia. 
Non vedo lo spettacolo di cui tu dici, ne i sintomi che sembrano avere caratterizzato la storia dei tuoi genitori.
certo, c'è un pò di autocommiserazione, forse. E magari un pò di autocompiacimento, forse tipico di chi è stato tradito. Ma concedetemelo. Non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno, lo sto facendo per la prima volta.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Agosto 2012)

tempo ha detto:


> Ho sperato male
> 
> Credi che Kgb possa uscire dalle sabbie mobili in cui annaspa da tre anni con una pacca sulle spalle?
> Con il rinforzo della colpa della moglie che gli ha avvelenato la vita e che per questo deve espiare finchè morte non li separi?
> ...



non ha bisogno di una pacca sulle spalle, e il mio invito a leggere tra le parole era riferito alla critica che era stata mossa sull uso, secondo alcuni improprio, di alcuni termini definiti eccessivi.

detto questo, sono daccordo con te,lui dovrebbe spostare la paura e probabilmente spostarsi anche dal suo fianco, in modo da costringere la Signora : 

a. fare uno sforzetto maggiore per dimostrare che è lui che vuole come compagno.


b . costringe la moglie a stare un poco da sola tanto per attirare l attenzione su stessa e non altrove cercando conferme.


c. se v i fosseanche  una sola possibilità che questa donna si ATTIVI nei confronti del marito, questa è l unica strada percorribile per poterlo capire. sino a che le starà accanto lei non farà altro che ricordarle cio' che è stata.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarà' l'ora tarda, ma faccio fatica a seguirti.
> In questi tre anni non ho mai fatto scene di gelosia o pensato di quali ammiratori.
> il venticinquenne è sparito subito e quindi non ho visto ammiratori ad ogni angolo. Ho un sacco di difetti, ma, almeno per ora, non sono paranoico. *Mi lamento solo del fatto che in questi tre anni avrei voluta sentirla più vicina.
> *
> ...


se ha fatto fatica a starti vicina quando il tu avevi problemi col tuo Papà che poi purtroppo è mancato e fa fatica oggi a dimostrarti e a convincerti,forse proprio non ce la fa. è cosi. o te la tieni cosi, o puoi provare a toglierti di mezzo per le ragioni che ho espresso sopra.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Sarò breve.
> Incontro la donna della mia vita, conviviamo e decidiamo di sposarci.
> Lei rimane incinta poco tempo prima del matrimonio.
> Nasce nostra figlia.
> ...


Vi tralascio le successive dichiarazioni d'amore di mia moglie "ho sbagliato", "sei tu l'uomo che ho scelto", "non lo rivedrò più"..ecco ti ha detto la verità.... sei tu l'uomo che ha scelto per farsi mantenere.. lui lo ha scelto solo per scopare... piccolo dettaglio .. :rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> ....Scopro che si è scopata lo stronzo mentre stavamo preparando il matrimonio.
> ....Scopro che probabilmente hanno pure scopato mentre mia moglie era incinta un mese prima di sposarsi.
> ....E' passato del tempo,* tre anni circa*.
> ora: e' tutto come prima? No.
> ...


Da un tradimento non se ne esce, l'ho sempre pensato...e questa e' l'ennesima conferma....

mmhhhh....
Kgb sta per scoppiare come un vulcano che sta ribollendo.....e fara' un bel casino.......


----------

